# Amplificador Monofonico Spectrum 250W + PCB



## YIROSHI

Comparto el nuevo diseño PCB del amplificador SPECTRUM rediseñado por mi, funciona de maravilla para Subwoofers tiene un buen rango y desempeño en frecuencias bajas,  espero que les haya gustado compañeros.

Saludos Yº_ºIRO


----------



## SERGIOD

Genial es un excelente aporte para este foro, esos 250w sobre cuanto te da sobre 4ohm ó 8ohm

:buenpost:


----------



## YIROSHI

Gracias por sus comentarios compañeros, espero que les sea de alguna utilidad, SERGIOD la impedancia es sobre 4 Ohms.

Si esos Amplis THAI son muy buenos tambien los Ampet Sound, Maximun Sound, la Q Sound Tailandeses son excelentes, como por ejemplo los modulares Megatech  el XLS-802, RX-300, Q-1650 entre otros.



Saludos.


----------



## cmontoya

Excelente aporte Yiroshi  una pregunta con que programa haces la PCB (Componentes) por que  quedo parecido a videorockola


----------



## YIROSHI

Hola compañeros gracias por sus comentarios, compañero cmontoya como comente es un rediseño y precisamente es del Ampli Spectrum de Video Rokola, yo en diagramas de amplificadores comente que tengo varios PCB rediseñados tanto de Video Rokola y tambien del foro, asi que un compañero me comento que si podia subir el rediseño y aqui esta espero que te sea de utilidad y a mis compañeros

Los programas con los que realizo los PCB son el AutoTrax y Layout Pro 中国語版 7.0 ( Chinese Version 7.0 )


PD: Resubi nuevamente el archivo porque me di cuenta que habia un condensador en la mascara de componentes, habia quedado mal polarizado UPS, pero ya esta corregido asi que disfrutenlo compañeros.

Saludos


----------



## Tacatomon

Se agradece el aporte compañero Yiroshi!

Solo un detalle. Y es que es importante.

Ese amplificador con esa tensión de trabajo máxima especificada (+-75VDC) a 4 Ohms es sinónimo de desastre... La disipación es demasiado para solo 4 transistores. Para esa tensión, es obligado trabajar con 8 Ohms.

De antemano, recuerden usar transistores Originales... No querrán ver humo en su montaje! 

Saludos!


----------



## YIROSHI

Tacatomon dijo:


> Se agradece el aporte compañero Yiroshi!
> 
> Solo un detalle. Y es que es importante.
> 
> Ese amplificador con esa tensión de trabajo máxima especificada (+-75VDC) a 4 Ohms es sinónimo de desastre... La disipación es demasiado para solo 4 transistores. Para esa tensión, es obligado trabajar con 8 Ohms.
> 
> De antemano, recuerden usar transistores Originales... No querrán ver humo en su montaje!
> 
> Saludos!



Gracias por el comentario compañero como lo comente en el archivo al final si lo leiste dice Tengan en cuenta lo siguiente:

Voltaje Trafo Mínimo 35V 0 35V AC hasta Máximo de 55V 0 55V AC Mínimo 4 Amp.
Si Instala los Transistores 2SC5200 Usar Trafo Máximo Voltaje 40V 0 40V AC.
Fuente Amplificador Spectrum Mínimo +/- 45V DC hasta un Máximo de +/- 75V DC, el que sepa de amplis no va a esforzar el ampli hasta al maximo  hasta verlo que se prenda candela jejeje, hay que saber algo de esto para poder comprender cual seria el rango perfecto para su funcionamiento optimo.

Claro para trabajarlo a 4 Ohms tiene que obligatoriamente el uso de un buen ventilador y un buen disipador, ya que los 2SC3858 disipan mas eso lo sabe el que arma amplis pero si usan los 2SC5200 tienen que bajarle el voltaje ahi esta muy claro la especificacion del uso del Trafo y Fuente

Pues yo lo arme ensayado tanto a 4 y 8 Ohms por 5 horas, el maximo voltaje fue de +/-70V DC con los 2SC3858 y funciono a maravilla y a mi no me hecho humo y si el ampli no funcionara creame compañero que Yo en lo personal no lo subiria

Saludos.


----------



## Tacatomon

Yo andaría con precaución para 70V y 4Ohms. Los picos de disipación @4Ohms son altos en los transistores y solo tenemos 2 por rama... Cuando con ese voltaje de 75V tenemos casi 40Vrms sobre la carga (10A eficaces ). Podemos hacer volar la etapa de salida sin problemas.





No digo que no funcione , solo menciono que si fuese yo, 8Ohms con 70-75VDC no más. Aunque le ponga los MJ21194, la cuestión acá es cantidad para repartir disipación de potencia. 

PS: Si tienes dudas sobre el tema de la disipación de potencia, acá en este tema se trata. Una lectura *Muy* recomendada

https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/f31/calculo-basico-disipadores-amplificadores-ab-19480/


----------



## YIROSHI

Gracias por el dato compañero, claro con una impedancia a 8 Ohms trabaja mas relax o descansado el ampli eso lo sabe la gran mayoria que se dedica a armar power amplifiers, y como lo espesifique minimo 4 amperios, ya que cada transistor consume como minimo 1 amperio, y todos sabemos que lo que hace volar los amplis son los amperios,  y  vos estas hablando de 10 amperios cosa que no esta especificado en el ampli, y sobre si tengo dudas de como calcular los disipadores no la tengo  se muy bien que disipadores se usan para este tipo de amplis, y mas cuando se usan tan solo 4 transistores y mas los 2SC3858 que disipan mas, no se puede usar un disipador hechizo debe tener un espesor especifico y longitud,  lo bueno de estos transistores aguantan buena candela, algun compañero si le va ser de gran ayuda lo de como calcular los disipadores gracias por el aporte, si quieren que les dure un amplificador no lo trabajen al maximo, con +/-60V DC tienen ampli para rato sea a 4 o a 8 Ohmspero recuerden que siempre a 4 Ohms un ampli se debe usar buen disipador y ventilador o Fan

Saludos.


----------



## frapers

Saludos YIROSHI, muy bueno el rediseño, mas compacto, pero veo que no incluyes a la salida la Red de Zobel o bloqueo de oscilación como en el diagrama original, ¿encontraste algun inconveniente por esto en tus pruebas o no es necesaria?


----------



## YIROSHI

frapers dijo:


> Saludos YIROSHI, muy bueno el rediseño, mas compacto, pero veo que no incluyes a la salida la Red de Zobel o bloqueo de oscilación como en el diagrama original, ¿encontraste algun inconveniente por esto en tus pruebas o no es necesaria?



Hola compañero frapers, gracias por tu comentario si no inclui la Red Zobel en el PCB ya que me gusta PCB mas Compactos como lo comentas, pero si hay que instalarla ya que en este tipo de amplis se regresa la oscilacion bastante y puede dañar el proyecto, en el Diseño Original de Video Rokola ahi la encuentras + la Fuente Funciona a maravilla

Saludos compañero.


----------



## jose31

YIROSHI dijo:


> Hola compañero frapers, gracias por tu comentario si no inclui la Red Zobel en el PCB ya que me gusta PCB mas Compactos como lo comentas, pero si hay que instalarla ya que en este tipo de amplis se regresa la oscilacion bastante y puede dañar el proyecto, en el Diseño Original de Video Rokola ahi la encuentras + la Fuente Funciona a maravilla
> 
> Saludos compañero.



gracias por el aporte amigo se bien organizado me gusta su trajo la armare me gusta lo nuevo


----------



## YIROSHI

jose31 dijo:


> gracias por el aporte amigo se bien organizado me gusta su trajo la armare me gusta lo nuevo



Gracias por tu comentario compañeroes muy grato que te guste el rediseño, pero todo el credito es para el compañero ampletos ( joako666 en los Foros ) de su pagina Construya su Video Rokola ya que es un rediseño de este excelente amplificador

Saludos compañero√


----------



## sheik330

hola a todos e gustaria preguntarles algunas cositas 

-que cambios habria que hacer para que trabaje a 2 ohm?
-habria que bajar voltaje? 
-como evitaria el recalentamiento?

 o no seria recomendable ponerlo a 2 ohm


----------



## YIROSHI

sheik330 dijo:


> hola a todos e gustaria preguntarles algunas cositas
> 
> -que cambios habria que hacer para que trabaje a 2 ohm?
> -habria que bajar voltaje?
> -como evitaria el recalentamiento?
> 
> o no seria recomendable ponerlo a 2 ohm



Compañero no recomendable para 2Ω Minimo para 4Ω rendimiento Optimo a 8Ω√ eso si con muy buen disipador y sistema Fan o Ventilacion, voltaje optimo a trabajar +/-65V DC minimo 4Amp  para 4 Transistores 2SC3858 Cuasi√ Potencia Total a 4Ω 226W,  para Transistores 2SC5200 voltaje optimo a Trabajar +/-50V DC minimo 4Amp.

Saludos Compañero


----------



## sheik330

ok compañero yiroshi, lo pregunto por que en otro hilo ponen a trabajar a 2 ohm el ampli de ladelec el cual no es muy diferente, aunque este es mucho mas estable, te dejo el hilo y me comentas.

https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/f31/amplificador-200w-ampliable-400w-3234/


----------



## YIROSHI

sheik330 dijo:


> ok compañero yiroshi, lo pregunto por que en otro hilo ponen a trabajar a 2 ohm el ampli de ladelec el cual no es muy diferente, aunque este es mucho mas estable, te dejo el hilo y me comentas.
> 
> https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/f31/amplificador-200w-ampliable-400w-3234/



Hola compañero Sheik330, si ya te entiendo si son muy similares pero diferente configuracion lo que pasa es que no es como recomendable, porque  tendria que bajarle al Voltaje y aumentar transistores y digamos que lo tendria a 2Ω, pero fijate que seria casi igual que la potencia que brinda con tan solo 4 y mas potencia con 6 transistores a 4Ω, a 2Ω se calentaria mas y la verdad nadie quiere algo asi y mas con los 2SC3858 que disipan mas, tambien tendrias  que colocarle mas componentes seria mas gasto para dejarlo con un poco mas de potencia, de lo que da el ampli con solo 4 o 6 transistores, la verdad si seria mejor que buscaras un amplificador que trabajara a 2Ω muy estable, con pocos componentes, sin que se caliente mucho, que tenga  buena potencia y sin tanta distorcion, porque todos sabemos que a 2Ω aumenta mucho mas la disipacion y la distrorcion, mi consejo es tener un buen ampli, buena potenciapara tenerlo un buen rato ensendido sin que se caliente mucho y con poca distrorcion

Si asi es este es mas estable por ello brinda un poco mas de los 200W con baja distorcion armonica con solo 4 transistores si conozco muy bien la de Ladelec y muchas Zener mas de la cual uno de mis diseños publique y funciona a maravilla

https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/f31/amplificador-monofonico-modular-200w-pcb-71169/

Saludos compañero.


----------



## CHUBBYTO

Compañeros del foro, yo tambien rediseñe el driver de este amplificador, lo hice con EAGLE 3.1


----------



## alcidesruben

CHUBBYTO dijo:


> Compañeros del foro, yo tambien rediseñe el driver de este amplificador, lo hice con EAGLE 3.1




Saludo compañero,espero que no te moleste por modificar tu pbc. gracias


----------



## SERGIOD

CHUBBYTO dijo:


> Compañeros del foro, yo tambien rediseñe el driver de este amplificador, lo hice con EAGLE 3.1



Seria interesante si ubieses añadido la red zobel


----------



## CHUBBYTO

Compañero para nada me molesto es un orgullo saber que alguien se interesa en un diseño que uno realiza y busca la manera de optimizar todo,  

por otra parte no le hice la red zobel por descuido pero la tengo en la etapa de potencia

bueno el tamaño del impreso esta en relacion a los componentes que se encuentran en el mercado

el tamaño en cm es 7.1 x 8.0


----------



## guilan

Saludos yiroshi, ensamble el amplificador espectrum utilice los impulsore d718 y el b688 y las salida mjl21194 y me quea una duda, por que se calientan tanto los impulsores y que hacer para que trabajen mas descansados?


----------



## jose31

guilan dijo:


> Saludos yiroshi, ensamble el amplificador espectrum utilice los impulsore d718 y el b688 y las salida mjl21194 y me quea una duda, por que se calientan tanto los impulsores y que hacer para que trabajen mas descansados?


 
hola como estas*,* bueno yo ensamble esta tar*j*eta y le puse los condensadores de 1000 p *,* cambie la re_i_sitencias de 47 a 100 o*h*mios y le cambie la resistencia de 100k por 68 k y me trabaja bien *, *prueba con esto ha*_v*er como te va


----------



## guilan

jose31 dijo:


> hola como estas bueno yo ensamble esta targeta y le puse los condensadores de 1000 p cambie la reisitencias de 47 a 100 omios y le cambie la resistencia de 100k por 68 k y me trabaja bien prueba con esto haber como te va



Gracias colega, cambiare la resistencia de 47 por 100, ahora bien, a cual resistencia de 100k te refieres la de impedancia de entrada o la de retroalimentacion


----------



## jose31

guilan dijo:


> Gracias colega, cambiare la resistencia de 47 por 100, ahora bien, a cual resistencia de 100k te refieres la de impedancia de entrada o la de retroalimentacion


 
la resistencia de de las vias o señal de audio



			
				jose31 dijo:
			
		

> la resistencia de de las vias o señal de audio


con los transisores pequeños se calienta un poco con el 3858 trabaja de lujo tiene buen sonido esta targeta


----------



## CHUWAKA

Bueno aca esta el ampliable a 1200w espero que les guste y opinen. lo mas lindo es que se puede poner a 2  tranquilamente...


----------



## jose31

jose circuit dijo:


> Bueno aca esta el ampliable a 1200w espero que les guste y opinen. lo mas lindo es que se puede poner a 2  tranquilamente...



hola como estas este ampli suena bien ya lo habia hecho por el amigo yiroshi pero era cuasi y yo la diseñe complementario con 90 voltios a 4 ohmios excelente


----------



## YIROSHI

jose circuit dijo:


> Bueno aca esta el ampliable a 1200w espero que les guste y opinen. lo mas lindo es que se puede poner a 2  tranquilamente...



Gracias por el aporte compañero jose el compañero Ampletos actualizo varios proyectos y funcionan a maravilla por lo que veo

Saludos compañero.


----------



## DRIVERSOUND

RamiroGNR, ya que nadie le contesto en concreto a su pregunta, se la contesto lo unico que le falta es la Red Zobel y como lo menciona YIROSHI, es el mismo de Video Rokola con un pcb mejorado, aqui esta la RED ZOBEL y la fuente, con ello le queda listo para trabajar parcero.
http://construyasuvideorockola.com/downloads/amp_espectrum.pdf


----------



## achapapo

Hola, les traigo este amplificador que yo mismo diseñe, realice y funciona perfectamente. En si el amplificador es una zener, con algunas modificaciones para que funcionara mejor, con mas ganancia y perfecto.
El amplificador Consta de 6 Transistores de Potencia, como lo son los 2SC5200, al comprarlos verifica que no sean de mala calidad. Para esto consigue un multimetro y revisa la hfe, tiene que tener un valor bajo entre 60-90.
Este ampli tiene una regulacion excelente ya que esta conformada por un zener y un transistor,  el voltaje llega a los 2 transistores a1015 y mantiene una estabilidad excelente.
Los Drivers que excitan directamente a los transistores de potencia son el c5198 NPN y el a1941 PNP, perfectos para altos voltajes y buen rendimiento, los cuales tienen que ponerle un pequeño disipador por que se calientan mas o menos. 
La etapa del bias esta ajustada por dos diodos para hacer el trabajo mas facil.
La fuente de poder de este amplificador debe constar con un transformador de tap central 40+40V AC , que al ser rectificado da 55-0-55V DC, el puente rectificador debe ser de 20 amperios, y los condensadores deben ser 4 de 4700uf a 63v o 6 de 2200uf a 63v
Al disipador de calor debemos colocarle un ventilador (fan cooler) para trabajar tranquilos
Les adjunto todo lo necesario para tener excito en el proyecto
Los Materiales son: 
6 Transistores 2SC5200
1 Transistor C5198
1 Transistor A1941
1 Transistor C2229
3 Transistores C2073
1 Transistor A940
4 transistores A1015
2 Condensadores  220uf 63v
1 Condensador 4.7 uf 50v
3 Condensador 120pf (121)
2 Condensadores 470pf (471)
6 Resistencias 0.47r 5w
6 Resistencias 5.6R
2 Resistencias 47R
4 Resistencias 100R
2 Resistencias 22R
1 Resistencia 2.2K
1 Resistencia 6.8k
2 Resistencias 1.6k
2 Resistencias 100k
2 Resistencias 15K
1 Resistencia 33K
1 Resistencia 560R
1 Puente de Diodos 20 Amperios
3 Diodos 1n4007
1 Diodo Zener 12 o 15V

La primera imagen: El esquematico
La segunda imagen: Mascara de Componentes
La tercera imagen: Posicion de los componentes
La cuarta imagen:Circuito Impreso para el Metodo de Planchado
La quinta imagen: Circuito Impreso para el metodo de Serigrafia o el Metodo (A mano)
Cualquier inquietud no duden en preguntar
Si me falto algo solo diganlo


----------



## eleccortez

construi el amplificador spectrum el expandible . lo tengo trabajando  con fuente de 55 0 55V DC , el problema que tengo es que toman  temperatura los TR inpulsores son B668 y D718 los tr finales son  4 .  2sc5200 y complemento  con carga de 8ohms la targeta esta funcionamdo  con buen sonido el unico problema es la tenperatura en los inpulsores .  no puede ser que con dos tr por rama caliente los inpulsores .  tengo una sener con tip 41 y 42 como inpulsores que no calientan.


----------



## SERGIOD

eleccortez dijo:


> construi el amplificador spectrum el expandible . lo tengo trabajando  con fuente de 55 0 55V DC , el problema que tengo es que toman  temperatura los TR inpulsores son B668 y D718 los tr finales son  4 .  2sc5200 y complemento  con carga de 8ohms la targeta esta funcionamdo  con buen sonido el unico problema es la tenperatura en los inpulsores .  no puede ser que con dos tr por rama caliente los inpulsores .  tengo una sener con tip 41 y 42 como inpulsores que no calientan.



A que voltaje lo estas haciendo trabajar¿?, tienes que tener en cuenta las hojas de datos


----------



## eleccortez

SERGIOD dijo:


> A que voltaje lo estas haciendo trabajar¿?, tienes que tener en cuenta las hojas de datos



segun la data el que soporta mas voltaje es el 5198 y complemento . el voltaje de la fuente es 55 0 55DC las inpulsores toman temperatura cuando esta trabajando con señal . y al querer vajarle la carga a 4ohms calientan mas .


----------



## Cyrax

Compañero eleccortez, le colocaste disipador a los impulsores porque estos lo requeiren, estos disipan algo de calor pero si sobrepasa temperatura de lo normal, debe haber un contacto que te esta haciendo estrago, sube fotos de tu amplificador para echarle una ojeada al PCB y así ayudarte mejor


----------



## eleccortez

Bueno le puse un pequeño disipador y esta solucionado el tema de la temperatura en los impulsores. Me queda otro problema que es el calentamiento desparejo de los TR finales de una rama . hay uno que esta calentando mucho mientras los otros permanecen casi fríos. Se me va a complicar para solucionarlo alguna sugerencia me va a venir bien


----------



## proteus7

adjunto una imagen del ampli de videorockola  

todavia esta en proceso de terminado


----------



## Cyrax

eleccortez dijo:


> Bueno le puse un pequeño disipador y esta solucionado el tema de la temperatura en los impulsores. Me queda otro problema que es el calentamiento desparejo de los TR finales de una rama . hay uno que esta calentando mucho mientras los otros permanecen casi fríos. Se me va a complicar para solucionarlo alguna sugerencia me va a venir bien


 
Compañero intercambia ese transistor que se te esta sobrecalentando, así descartar si es el solo transistor (Posible TR Falso) o es algún sector que esta llegando mucha corriente sea por un pequeño corto, también algún TR o componente defectuoso trabajando mal

Verifica si el Voltaje sea +Vcc o -Vcc este llegando correcto, que este lo mas parejo posible al igual que la salida de la fuente y Trafo, muchas vences con cierta variación es causa de estos problemas


----------



## SERGIOD

Quisiera recalcar algo ojala no lo tomen a mal pero nunca se prueba un amplificador sin disipador por que hay riesgo de malograr los transistores o el CI. según sea el caso. tienen que tener en cuenta siempre eso presente.


----------



## SKYFALL

Depende el tipo de amplificador, si es un clase D es posible que trabaje bien con un disipador minusculo o incluso en algunas ocasiones ni siquiera necesitan de un disipador.


----------



## SERGIOD

Fernando Arias dijo:


> Depende el tipo de amplificador, si es un clase D es posible que trabaje bien con un disipador minusculo o incluso en algunas ocasiones ni siquiera necesitan de un disipador.



Me olvidaba de los calase D 

PD: Pero igual es mejor poner un disipador al clase d en las pruebas y también para que trabaje ya defnitivamente


----------



## eleccortez

Bueno la spectrum quedo funcionando correctamente reemplace el TR que tomaba temperatura por otro y se soluciono el problema. 
Ahora vamos por la protecciones.


----------



## DOSMETROS

Quizás tenía muy despareja la ganancia


----------



## Lionel ivo

hola este amplificador spectrum de CONSTRUYASUVIDEOROCKOLA me gusto mucho.. ya he armado algunos amplificadores y este es el mas grande que voy a armar hasta ahora.
soy electrónico y me gusta mucho lo que es el audio como creo que a la mayoría le gusta. yo pienso que si lo armo no voy a tener ningún problema nunca me paso pero como vi los comentarios anteriores vi que algunos si tuvieron problemas.. yo quiero saber para los que lo armaron ¿Que medidas de disipador usaron? yo ya arme el transformador de 55 0 55 VAC de 15 amperes y funciona excelente. todavía no lo probé en la placa porque me faltan algunas cositas como un buen disipador y un par de transistores 2sc3858. aviso lo voy a usar en el modo estéreo osea 2 placas voy a hacer. yo pienso usar parlantes de 6 ohm ya con esto andaria intermedio.. con 8 ohm ¿calientan mucho los transistores de potencia?
se que hice muchas preguntas y hable algo de mas pero quería saber que problemas tuvieron y que me recomiendan hacer una ves que tenga ya todo armado les mando la placa...
desde ya muchas gracias por su atencion...


----------



## Cyrax

Lionel ivo dijo:


> hola este amplificador spectrum de CONSTRUYASUVIDEOROCKOLA me gusto mucho.. ya he armado algunos amplificadores y este es el mas grande que voy a armar hasta ahora.
> soy electrónico y me gusta mucho lo que es el audio como creo que a la mayoría le gusta. yo pienso que si lo armo no voy a tener ningún problema nunca me paso pero como vi los comentarios anteriores vi que algunos si tuvieron problemas.. yo quiero saber para los que lo armaron ¿Que medidas de disipador usaron? yo ya arme el transformador de 55 0 55 VAC de 15 amperes y funciona excelente. todavía no lo probé en la placa porque me faltan algunas cositas como un buen disipador y un par de transistores 2sc3858. aviso lo voy a usar en el modo estéreo osea 2 placas voy a hacer. yo pienso usar parlantes de 6 ohm ya con esto andaria intermedio.. con 8 ohm ¿calientan mucho los transistores de potencia?
> se que hice muchas preguntas y hable algo de mas pero quería saber que problemas tuvieron y que me recomiendan hacer una ves que tenga ya todo armado les mando la placa...
> desde ya muchas gracias por su atencion...


 
Compañero Lionel tu Trafo va estupendo a estero, para saber que disipador debes usar léete este post https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/f31/calculo-basico-disipadores-amplificadores-ab-19480/

Con impedancia de 8Ω al contrario compañero se caliente menos, el amplificador trabaja mas descansado, entre la impedancia sea menor a 8Ω los transistores de potencia disiparan mas y se calentara mucho mas el amplificador, si vas usar una impedancia menor a 8Ω te recomiendo que uses un Fan y un buen disipador para esos 2SC3858 que son mas robustos , parlantes con impedancia de 6Ω mmmm...me imagino que son los bafles de un equipo de sonido, si son estos ten cuidado en conectar estos parlantes porque no son lo que aparentan, su potencia musical eficaz ( Music ) es un engaño no aguantan este tipo de amplificadores, tampoco tienen los crossover pasivo adecuado para este fin, se quemarían de inmediato así digan en su caja acústica que tienen 400W, tendrían por mucho 200W Musical.


----------



## Mastodonte Man

Disculpen, quiero armarlo pero para que me de aprox. 50W rms a 4Ω, es para un par de woofers que suenan muy bien, ya medí que potencia les llega y son 48w por eso lo quiero armar de esa potencia. Estaba pensando alimentarlo con ±28v / 2.5A y segun los calculos con un par de transistores andaria bien, ahora quiero saber si alguien sabe si funcionaria a tan bajo voltaje?? 

PD: No armo un TDA ni ninguno de esos porque quiero un sonido limpio y potente y con los TDA que he armado no le llega a lo que busco, por eso pense en este.

SALUDOS!!!


----------



## proteus7

Mastodonte Man dijo:


> Disculpen, quiero armarlo pero para que me de aprox. 50W rms a 4Ω, es para un par de woofers que suenan muy bien, ya medí que potencia les llega y son 48w por eso lo quiero armar de esa potencia. Estaba pensando alimentarlo con ±28v / 2.5A y segun los calculos con un par de transistores andaria bien, ahora quiero saber si alguien sabe si funcionaria a tan bajo voltaje??
> 
> PD: No armo un TDA ni ninguno de esos porque quiero un sonido limpio y potente y con los TDA que he armado no le llega a lo que busco, por eso pense en este.
> 
> SALUDOS!!!




pues yo lo probe con una fuente de +30-30vcd y jalo  bien   y mira que el ampli que arme es el de 1500w(obvio solo lo probe con dos tip35c y una carga de 3 homs) espero te sirva esta info
saludos


----------



## Lionel ivo

Cyrax dijo:


> Compañero Lionel tu Trafo va estupendo a estero, para saber que disipador debes usar léete este post https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/f31/calculo-basico-disipadores-amplificadores-ab-19480/
> 
> Con impedancia de 8Ω al contrario compañero se caliente menos, el amplificador trabaja mas descansado, entre la impedancia sea menor a 8Ω los transistores de potencia disiparan mas y se calentara mucho mas el amplificador, si vas usar una impedancia menor a 8Ω te recomiendo que uses un Fan y un buen disipador para esos 2SC3858 que son mas robustos , parlantes con impedancia de 6Ω mmmm...me imagino que son los bafles de un equipo de sonido, si son estos ten cuidado en conectar estos parlantes porque no son lo que aparentan, su potencia musical eficaz ( Music ) es un engaño no aguantan este tipo de amplificadores, tampoco tienen los crossover pasivo adecuado para este fin, se quemarían de inmediato así digan en su caja acústica que tienen 400W, tendrían por mucho 200W Musical.




noo son 2 columnas peavey de que cada una tiene parlantes de 12" y 15" los dos de 400 watt creo que se banca unos 300 watts reales.. y tiene un Driver P-Audio de 1" 1/2 de 250 w o de 100 w creo bueno lo del driver no lo se bien la potencia pero... lo que yo hice fue conectar los dos parlantes en serie.. con un filtro pasa bajos hasta 4 kHz aprox y el driver conectado en paralelo con un filtro pasa altos.. yo calcule esto y me da 6 Ω aproximado.. pero si medís con el tester te da 16 acuerdencen que en los filtros usas capacitores esto en señal es un cortocircuito... el tester tira una señal en continua para poder medir una resistencia..
ya conseguí 4 disipadores de aluminio de (10 de alto y 15 de ancho) con aletas a lo ancho y lo que voy a hacer es poner 2 disipadores en una etapa monofonica.. cada 2 transistores tiene un disipador de estos puestos.. y en modo vertical para que las aletas estén en vertical esto es lo que pude conseguir hasta ahora.. les quiero decir que me falta un impulsor el C5198 no lo conseguí hasta ahora pero ya lo mande a pedir y espero que lleguen.. estoy un poco ansioso cada vez me queda poquito no tengo celular paro si tuviera les mandaría una foto de como me quedo la placa y el transformador pero cuando tenga todo terminado les mando una foto... 

haaa queria hacer una pregunta la placa original de construyasuvideorockola tiene un error? por lo que lei en los comentarios?
por las dudas subo el pdf por si este esta actualizado y corrigieron el posible error.

Desde ya muchas gracias a todos que tengan un excelente día..


----------



## SERGIOD

Entreteniéndome bueno ya esta tarde chau


----------



## FRANZYS

Mira he hecho dos amplif. monos pero en las dos placas me pasa lo mismo cuando coloco los 3858 de la derecha acaban hechando humo, he comprobado todos los componentes y estan bien en su sitio, he sacado  consensadores para ver si estaban en corto y estan bien, y los transistores igual, yo el diseño es la pcb de videorockola, los componentes los mismos que estan publicados en su web a fecha de hoy, he repasado pistas y no estan en corto, ya no se si podria ser de los 3858 ya que al quitar los 3858 de la derecha la fuente no se pone en corto, y al ponerlos si, anteriormente ya los compruebo y veo que estan bien. La tension de entrada son 75v. ya no se que puede ser pues a pesar de que soy novato los componentes son del valor indicado y estan todos en su sitio. ya estoy pensando en cambiar a otro diseño pero para aprovechar el trafo que hice encargar a medida.


----------



## FRANZYS

Hola Jose voy a pedir nuevos componentes y he pensado en reemplazar los 2sc3858 por los 2sc3264 que aparentemente creo que me valen igual. estoy seguro que todo el problema me viene por los 3858 que son copias falsas.  otro paso que me queda es desmontar los 3858 y mirar las tensiones que tengo, ya te digo soy novato y aunque he montado muchos circuitos los amplif. veo que se me resisten.





			
				jose31 dijo:
			
		

> dime algo algo ,estas utilizando todos los componentes iguales tal como estan hay ,o estas trabajando con posibles reemplazos, sube una foto de tu amplificador tal como esta en corto sube la foto de las dos caras y te difo que esta mal , dame dato de los componentes que estas utilizando por referencia



   Las fotos te valdrian de poco pues ahora mismo tengo las placas medio desmontadas pero voy hacerte unas fotos, en un rato te las subo, ok gracias


----------



## Tacatomon

¿Problemas con transistores Japoneses? Dejé atrás eso hace mucho evitando comprarlos y remplazarlos por transistores de On Semi. Los suelen falsificar en menor medida que los transistores de nomenclatura 2SC y 2SA. Además, adquirirlos con distribuidores autorizados aumenta la confiabilidad.

Saludos al foro!


----------



## FRANZYS

Aqui te subo las fotos, voy a medir las tensiones en los 3858


----------



## jose31

FRANZYS dijo:


> Aqui te subo las fotos, voy a medir las tensiones en los 3858



obserbando note que tiene pistas pegadas trata de quitar las limaduras de estaño entre las pistas toma algo puntiagudo y quita todos los sobrantes y despues limpia


----------



## FRANZYS

Te comento ya que en la foto no se ve, los componentes son todos los mismos que en el pdf que envie hace unas horas, segun la foto que me envias donde pones el 2sd718 etngo puesto el 2SC5198 y donde pones el 2sb688 tengo el 2SA1941, donde indicas el zener de 18v tengo puesto uno de 12v segun indica el pdf de videorockola. Ahora voy a repasar las pistas que me has dicho no sea que me se fuera el estaño ya que estuve soldando y desoldando y las soldaduras no estan muy finas. voy a mirar tambien tus pdf ya que es posible que mañana me ponga hacer tu diseño ya que dices que funciona perfectamente aunque veo que es el mismo que el de videorockola, de todos modos voy a encargar por ebay los 2sc3858, pero te habia preguntado antes si me valian los equivalentes 2sc3264 que veo que son mas faciles de localizar, aunque miedo me dan las falsificaciones. bueno me pongo manos a la obra pues este amplificador lo tengo que hacer funcionar.


----------



## escamargoj

Amigo FRANZYS ese amplificador sale de una, mira con plano en la mano al el seguimiento de pistas, corrobora esas soldaduras puede ser que tengas algunas juntas, a la hora de probar lo puedes hacer solo con la tarjeta no coloques enseguida los transistores de potencia los c3858 para que no se te dañen si persiste el corto, corrobora voltaje de fuente sin colocar la tarjeta amplificadora, mide como se encuentran los transistores predrivers y drivers con sus respectivas resistenciass a ver como te va y nos comenta.


----------



## FRANZYS

escamargoj dijo:


> Amigo FRANZYS ese amplificador sale de una, mira con plano en la mano al el seguimiento de pistas, corrobora esas soldaduras puede ser que tengas algunas juntas, a la hora de probar lo puedes hacer solo con la tarjeta no coloques enseguida los transistores de potencia los c3858 para que no se te dañen si persiste el corto, corrobora voltaje de fuente sin colocar la tarjeta amplificadora, mide como se encuentran los transistores predrivers y drivers con sus respectivas resistenciass a ver como te va y nos comenta.



------------------------------------------------
Por lo menos me quedo tranquilo y por los comentarios  que he recibido veo que este esquema funciona, voy ahora a ponerme a realizar mi pcb con Ares (proteus) partiendo del esquema, esta mañana hablando con un amigo me comento que si todo esta bien colocado el fallo sin lugar a dudas lo tengo en que a la salida del ampli no le estoy poniendo ninguna carga y por eso se me pone en corto ¿esto es correcto? ya os digo se muy poco pues estoy empezando y los amplificadores se me resisten. Bueno voy hacer mi diseo y lo subire a este hilo por si alguien quiere verlo aunque me quede mas grande no me importa lo importante es hacer las cosas y disfrutar aprendiendo. las fotos que envie parece que las pistas estan en corto pero mirandolo con buena luz no estan en corto estan bien, quizas el fallo venga porque tengo que colocarle una carga de 4 o 8 ohm a la salida. bueno gracias y me pongo manos a la obra con la pcb


----------



## Fogonazo

FRANZYS dijo:


> ------------------------------------------------
> Por lo menos me quedo tranquilo y por los comentarios  que he recibido veo que este esquema funciona, voy ahora a ponerme a realizar mi pcb con Ares (proteus) partiendo del esquema, esta mañana hablando con un amigo me comento que si todo esta bien colocado _*el fallo sin lugar a dudas lo tengo en que a la salida del ampli no le estoy poniendo ninguna carga y por eso se me pone en corto ¿esto es correcto?*_ ya os digo se muy poco pues estoy empezando y los amplificadores se me resisten. Bueno voy hacer mi diseo y lo subire a este hilo por si alguien quiere verlo aunque me quede mas grande no me importa lo importante es hacer las cosas y disfrutar aprendiendo. las fotos que envie parece que las pistas estan en corto pero mirandolo con buena luz no estan en corto estan bien, quizas el fallo venga porque tengo que colocarle una carga de 4 o 8 ohm a la salida. bueno gracias y me pongo manos a la obra con la pcb



Nop, *NO* es correcto, mas bien es una *"Barbaridad"*

Lee este tema:
https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/f31/puesta-marcha-ajustes-etapa-potencia-11722/


_____________________________________

*Un llamado a la solidaridad:*

Cuando publiquen el diseño de alguna PCB, por favor aclarar lo siguiente:

1) A que esquema pertenece (Un Link o copia del esquema ayudará mucho a la comprensión)
2) Si fue probada


----------



## FRANZYS

Bueno acabo de hacer mi propio diseño de pcb partiendo del esquema de videorockola y  lo adjunto a este mensaje por si alguien quiere verlo, en principio todo funciona bien hasta que llego al ultimo paso los 2sc3858 en esa parte la bombilla en serie se me queda encendida, pero he medido en la parte anterior en el emisor del 5198 y me saca 120vpp y ya cuando subo  122vpp ya se ve la curva de saturacion, le he metido en la entrada 1000hz y le he puesto un altavoz de los que tengo para pruebas por si se estropea y se oye perfectamente, me gustaria descartar pues veo que tengo  algon 3858 averiado y de los 5 que tengo pongo el tester en ohm y me da las siguientes medidas

integrado ***** base/colector*****base/emisor
--------------------------------------------------
nº 1 ***** 280.4 ohm ****** 280.4 ohm
nº 2 ***** 1.51 M ***** 1.53 M
Nº 3 *****1.18 OHM ***** 1.23 OHM
Nº 4 *****22.7 OHM*****22.8 OHM
Nº 5 ***** 0.4 OHM ***** 153 K

Si no me equivoco el unico que puede estar bien es el nº 2, de todos modos he pedido de nuevo los 3858  y en una semana cuando los tenga saldre de dudas. voy a mirar por el foro pues quiero saber a cuantos watios rms equivale 120vpp.
Para "fogonazo" me he reido mucho con el tutorial, me lo he descargado ya que es muy interesante y me parece de un lenguaje sencillo y bien explicado para los que sabemos poco como yo. se agradece mucho


----------



## guilan

FRANZYS dijo:


> Te comento ya que en la foto no se ve, los componentes son todos los mismos que en el pdf que envie hace unas horas, segun la foto que me envias donde pones el 2sd718 etngo puesto el 2SC5198 y donde pones el 2sb688 tengo el 2SA1941, donde indicas el zener de 18v tengo puesto uno de 12v segun indica el pdf de videorockola. Ahora voy a repasar las pistas que me has dicho no sea que me se fuera el estaño ya que estuve soldando y desoldando y las soldaduras no estan muy finas. voy a mirar tambien tus pdf ya que es posible que mañana me ponga hacer tu diseño ya que dices que funciona perfectamente aunque veo que es el mismo que el de videorockola, de todos modos voy a encargar por ebay los 2sc3858, pero te habia preguntado antes si me valian los equivalentes 2sc3264 que veo que son mas faciles de localizar, aunque miedo me dan las falsificaciones. bueno me pongo manos a la obra pues este amplificador lo tengo que hacer funcionar.



FRANZYS, segun miro en la fotografia que subiste, no estas usando el diodo zener que va con el transistro c2229 me parece, verifica esa parte, pues yo lo ensamble tal cual y funciono a la primera, ademas hice el expandible y lo estoy usando de maravilla


----------



## proteus7

les comparto  un previo de mi ampli expandible hasta mas de 1500 watts bueno eso dice la pagina de videorockola  que es el mismo que este que se llama spectrum  osea la misma gata pero revolcada,  este  pcb ya anteriormente lo habia echo y jalo de las mil maravillas, solo que rediseñe el pcb porque el anterior no me gusto en cuanto lo termine y lo pruebe subo el pcb


----------



## thejockerboy

SERGIOD dijo:


> Ver el archivo adjunto 95140Entreteniéndome bueno ya esta tarde chau



que programa es el que simula este circuito?  el proteus no es


----------



## SERGIOD

thejockerboy dijo:


> que programa es el que simula este circuito?  el proteus no es



Si no es proteus; es en Multisim 12.0


----------



## Valdelomar

Estimados amigos les comparto la Spectrum de construyasuvideorockola con los transistores en una misma placa. Con el fin de que me puedan dar sus opiniones si hay algo que no este bien y tenga que modificar.


----------



## alcidesruben

proteus7 dijo:


> les comparto  un previo de mi ampli expandible hasta mas de 1500 watts bueno eso dice la pagina de videorockola  que es el mismo que este que se llama spectrum  osea la misma gata pero revolcada,  este  pcb ya anteriormente lo habia echo y jalo de las mil maravillas, solo que rediseñe el pcb porque el anterior no me gusto en cuanto lo termine y lo pruebe subo el pcb



Hola como esta compañero. Seria tan amable de compartir el pcb que rediseñaste esta exelete.
gracias


----------



## xavier andres

Tengo una pregunta pues arme el pcb de Yiroshi y se me calienta el transistor de potencia que va en el V+, y tambien el transistor que ve del V- en serie con la R 100Ohm seguido de los diodos en serie.
tengo los 2SC5200 en los driver tengo el C4467 y el A1694 y los otros son los Tip41 y Tip 42 con un trafo de +/- 60VDC


----------



## CHUWAKA

podrias subir fotos de ambas caras del pvb por favor me esta fallando la telequinesis jj


----------



## Yetrox

xavier andres dijo:


> Tengo una pregunta pues arme el pcb de Yiroshi y se me calienta el transistor de potencia que va en el V+, y tambien el transistor que ve del V- en serie con la R 100Ohm seguido de los diodos en serie.
> tengo los 2SC5200 en los driver tengo el C4467 y el A1694 y los otros son los Tip41 y Tip 42 con un trafo de +/- 60VDC


 
xavier andres Cuanto te marcan las Bias, te lo digo porque eso es el factor principal de que se calienten los impulsores y los drivers, colocaste la resistencia de 100Ω a 1W? También si fallan los condensadores de 470pF esto causa un sobrecalentamiento.

Cuanta corriente tiene tu Trafo y cuantos transistores de potencia estas usando?

No olvides siempre colocare un pequeño disipador a los impulsores, estos se calientan un poco y algo mas si son de mas corriente, porque si no están debidamente refrigerados se te van a dañar en un espabilar.


----------



## xavier andres

las bias me marcan 42V no se porque, y si tengo las R de 1W, tengo solo 2 2SC5200 en la potencia


----------



## aldo0607

Debes revisar bien tus vías ya q no deve marcartre ese voltage tan alto deve ser entre .6  a .8 v


----------



## Yetrox

xavier andres dijo:


> las bias me marcan 42V no se porque, y si tengo las R de 1W, tengo solo 2 2SC5200 en la potencia


 

xavier andres pueden ser varios factores, entre ellos el mas común que son el duo par diferencial que se te volaron y ni cuenta te diste, también puede ser que te salieron falsetes o con la configuración de pines invertida, estos causan muchos estragos si están mal.

El Spectrum es el mismo de CSV.com, para calibrarlo muy bien guítate por el tutorial muy bien explicado que presenta esta misma pagina

http://www.construyasuvideorockola.com/proyect_amp_spectrum_1.php


----------



## xavier andres

Gracias por la ayuda, pues me puse a revisar muy bien y todo esta bien, pues yo tengo puestos los TIP41 yTIP42 no se porque pero se me dio por cambiar el TIP42 que es el que esta alimentado de V+ con la R de 100Ohm seguido de los diodos de las bias, de donde me salen los 42V lo reemplaze por el A1668 y me suena de maravilla
compañeros tengo este ampli a +/-60V quiero agregarle un STK4121II que es a +/-30.5V Como puedo conectarselo?


----------



## robertochanta

hola amigo tenía una pregunta sobre tu amplificador modular zener de 200 wat y era si los condensadores 104 y 470 son cerámicos o de poliester, espero que Perdones mi ignorancia gracias


----------



## SKYFALL

xavier andres dijo:


> compañeros tengo este ampli a +/-60V quiero agregarle un STK4121II que es a +/-30.5V Como puedo conectarselo?



Conectar el STK con el amplificador de +/-60V para formar un solo amplificador ó conectar el STK a los +/-60V, obviamente reduciendo la tensión hasta +/-30V?


----------



## emmanuel colina

eleccortez dijo:


> construi el amplificador spectrum el expandible . lo tengo trabajando  con fuente de 55 0 55V DC , el problema que tengo es que toman  temperatura los TR inpulsores son B668 y D718 los tr finales son  4 .  2sc5200 y complemento  con carga de 8ohms la targeta esta funcionamdo  con buen sonido el unico problema es la tenperatura en los inpulsores .  no puede ser que con dos tr por rama calient. . . .



Hola amigo una pregunta ?
yo hace tiempo arme la espectrum pero no me suena bien , cuando bajo el volumen suena un poco ronco que sera ?


----------



## Fogonazo

emmanuel colina dijo:


> Hola amigo una pregunta ?
> yo hace tiempo arme la espectrum pero no me suena bien , cuando bajo el volumen suena un poco ronco que sera ?



¿ Realmente esperas una respuesta *"Seria"* sin agregar ningún dato/medición ?

Además, define "*suena ronco*"


----------



## emmanuel colina

Hola 
Si es que soy nuevo en esta paguina , y realmente estaba buscando solucion a mi tema suena ronco es que tiene mal sonido , yo utilizo los tip 41 y 42  y con respecto a las mediciones estan bien en las bias, en los a1015!! gracias


----------



## aldo0607

emmanuel colina dijo:


> Hola
> Si es que soy nuevo en esta paguina , y realmente estaba buscando solucion a mi tema suena ronco es que tiene mal sonido , yo utilizo los tip 41 y 42 y con respecto a las mediciones estan bien en las bias, en los a1015!! gracias


Yo tuve ese problema y fueron los 2sa1015 *,* de*b*erias cambiarlos y probar ya q*ue* los falsifican mucho al*_*menos en mi país*,* saludos desde México


----------



## emmanuel colina

Si , ya habia escuchado de la falsificacion de esos transistores , pero no encuentro los origuinales *, *por fa*vor* no tiene otra referencia?


----------



## ElectroWero

emmanuel colina dijo:


> Hola amigo una pregunta ?
> yo hace tiempo arme la espectrum pero no me suena bien , cuando bajo el volumen suena un poco ronco que sera ?



Ronco es estar enfermo...creo que se refiere a la distorsión a bajo volumen,  esto ocurre comunmente cuando se envía mucha señal de entrada y se satura, el problema puede estar en la señal de entrada.

Esta usando un preamplificador o con señal directa de algún dispositivo?





emmanuel colina dijo:


> Si , ya habia escuchado de la falsificacion de esos transistores , pero no encuentro los origuinales *, *por fa*vor* no tiene otra referencia?




Puede que el problema sea también por los diferenciales, se pueden reemplazar por los A733 sin ningun lio, y si lo ideal es conseguir los A1015 lo mas posiblemente buenos.

Tambien revisar que no haya impurezas o falsos contactos entre los pines de los diferenciales, hay que darle una buena cepillada al pcb con Thinner, estos al no funcionar bien causan una subida en el offset.


----------



## emmanuel colina

Gracias por las respuesta y disculpen por los terminos empleados , esos sucede cuando hay diferencia de culturas .. si la señal entra limpia el tema son los diferenciales (a1015) los cambie por los a773 que son los mas utilizado en el amplificador zenner y sigue con DISTORCION  a bajo volumen


----------



## aldo0607

emmanuel colina dijo:


> Gracias por las respuesta y disculpen por los terminos empleados , esos sucede cuando hay diferencia de culturas .. si la señal entra limpia el tema son los diferenciales (a1015) los cambie por los a773 que son los mas utilizado en el amplificador zenner y sigue con DISTORCION  a bajo volumen


Qué valor te da en los diodos de bias?  y en el par diferencial?


----------



## emmanuel colina

En las bias 0.7volt y 0.5 en el diferencial 0.7v


----------



## ElectroWero

emmanuel colina dijo:


> Gracias por las respuesta y disculpen por los terminos empleados , esos sucede cuando hay diferencia de culturas .. si la señal entra limpia el tema son los diferenciales (a1015) los cambie por los a773 que son los mas utilizado en el amplificador zenner y sigue con DISTORCION  a bajo volumen




Le pregunto nuevamente, que preamplificador o que dispositivo esta usando para la entrada de señal?

 Como le platicaba en el comentario anterior,  si esta es mayor el amplificador se distorsiona a bajo volumen y se satura por tener mucha señal, como lo describe suena ronco y que esta limpia, señal limpia no es lo mismo a señal alta o baja.

Esta señal debe estar comprendida entre los 360mVp a 560mVp, si supera estos parametros ocurre una distorsión o saturación a bajo volumen, y el parametro Offset Voltage debe ser menor a 50mV.


----------



## emmanuel colina

Gracias amigo electrowero si la señal es.totalmente limpia esta dentro del rango de voltaje sugerido para que no se sature el sonido   la uso en otra amplificador y suena super , estoy utilizando los tip 41 y 42 en la etapa de driver es lo unico que cambie del circuito origuinal ...


----------



## ElectroWero

emmanuel colina dijo:


> Gracias amigo electrowero si la señal es.totalmente limpia esta dentro del rango de voltaje sugerido para que no se sature el sonido   la uso en otra amplificador y suena super , estoy utilizando los tip 41 y 42 en la etapa de driver es lo unico que cambie del circuito origuinal ...



Si es así y como lo platica, es que ahi esta la causa, lo mas recomendable es usar los drivers como estan en el diagrama, en su defecto los TIP41C y su complementario o reemplazos con suficiente corriente y alta ganacia, no olvidar colocarles su respectivo disipador a los impulsores.

También hay una gran posibilidad que el hFE de estos drivers este muy disparejo al del Datasheet, esto ocaciona una ganancia mayor o Offset mayor en alguna rama y tomala, ahi tienes una distorsión a bajo Volumen.


Saludos y hasta la próxima.


----------



## rafaelmr

Valdelomar dijo:


> Estimados amigos les comparto la Spectrum de construyasuvideorockola con los transistores en una misma placa. Con el fin de que me puedan dar sus opiniones si hay algo que no este bien y tenga que modificar.



Disculpen revivir este pos tan antiguo pero esa pvb se ve muy  la modificación . por favor lo podrías compartir en formato de PCB wizard para hacer unas modificaciones ya que he tratado hacerlo pero no me da igual el tamaño de los transistores


----------



## fabricio barcelo

*E*stimados*,* tengo el mismo problema que emmanuel colina*,* a bajo volumen distorsiona.

*T*odas las mediciones de*l* bias *,* par diferencial todo correcto. *C*reeria que puede ser un transistor falsificado*,* podrian orientarme por cual empezar o que componente puede causar esta falla*,* aclaro la señal de entrada es baja*,* limpia y sin distorsion.

*D*esde ya muy agradecido si alguien me puede ayudar. 

Ahi les mando unas fotos del ampli*ficador*.

*É*sta de las pistas*,* me cans*é* de revisarlas*,* para mi esta todo bien.

*U*na foto de los componentes*,* se ve que el capacitor de entrada es de 3.3uf *, *el original es de 4.7uf lo cambie a ver si mejoraba pero no*,* lo mismo sigue la distorsion.


----------



## eleccortez

Con que tensión DC la estas trabajando ?


----------



## mostrin

Yo meteria la fuente en todo ese espacio  sobrante creo.


----------



## fabricio barcelo

Estimado eleccortez gracias por responder el tranfo es de 40-0-40 y de unos 10 amperes rectificado me da 58-0-58 DC justos mejor imposible
salida a parlante 00.0
catodo del diodo 1N4007(D3) 0.04
anodo del diodo 1N4007(D2)  0.05
diodo zener  11.9
emisor del par diferencial  0.6
voltaje en la union de las bases de a1015 (Q3) y a1015 (Q4)  ambos -17.7
colector de a1015 (Q3) y a1015 (Q4)  ambos -57
colector D718  57.9
colector b688   -57.8
colector c2073  -0.04
colector a940     0.05
entrada señal  0.00

El esquema de armado es el de la pagina construyasuvideorockola.
spectrum cuasicomplementario 250w

Si me pueden dar una mano con la falla de distorsion a bajo volumen estaria muy agradecido.


----------



## yuccez

compañeros ya busque por todos lados y no encuentro capacitores de 120p, lo mas cercano que encontre fue de 100pf, existe algun problema si uso esos??saludo a todos


----------



## John Miller

Hola buen día no creo que tengas problema te recomiendo de polypropylene film a 100V, pero ten cuidado hay una resistencia que vi en el pcb, marcada como 3.3K esta es de 33K segun el diagrama.

MK.


----------



## yuccez

gracias , pues me dieron los de 100pf en poliester y si jajaja me causo confusion ese valor, pero en la lista de componentes y en el diagrama dice 33k, asi que esa la tengo correcta, mañana hago las prubas y comento los resultados


----------



## CHUBBYTO

Comparto con ustedes el diseño del amplificador Spectrum, para montar en disipadores tipo "tunel"

Saludos



YIROSHI dijo:


> Gracias por el comentario compañero como lo comente en el archivo al final si lo leiste dice Tengan en cuenta lo siguiente:
> 
> Voltaje Trafo Mínimo 35V 0 35V AC hasta Máximo de 55V 0 55V AC Mínimo 4 Amp.
> Si Instala los Transistores 2SC5200 Usar Trafo Máximo Voltaje 40V 0 40V AC.
> Fuente Amplificador Spectrum Mínimo +/- 45V DC hasta un Máximo de +/- 75V DC, el que sepa de amplis no va a esforzar el ampli hasta al maximo hasta verlo que se prenda candela jejeje, hay que saber algo de esto para poder comprender cual seria el rango perfecto para su funcionamiento optimo.


 
Tengo una duda , porque dicen que hay que bajarle el voltaje de operacion al amplificador cuando tienen transistores 2sc5200, si en la ficha tecnica del fabricante los rangos de trabajo son altos:

Characteristics Symbol Rating Unit
Collector-base voltage VCBO 230 V 
Collector-emitter voltage VCEO 230 V
Emitter-base voltage VEBO 5 V
Collector current IC 15 A
Base current IB 1.5 A
Collector power dissipation PC 150 v
(Tc = 25°C)
Junction temperature Tj 150 °C 
Storage temperature range Tstg −55 to 150 °C

Otra cosa, hay muchos amplificadores profesionales que trabajan con este tipo de transistor y el voltaje de operacion dc es de 90-0-90 y en algunos casos 85-0-85

Aún sigo sin entender.... en mi caso tengo un amplificador "audio king" con 12 transistores 2sc5200 y 2sa1943 por canal, en configuracion complementaria y con volt de 90 -0- 90.... le he dado trabajo en exeso aprox 24 horas y la temperatura esta dentro de un rango normal al tacto....y no me ha presentado problemas....

Ahora bien.... he caminado por tiendas especializadas en audio con marcas reconocidas como QSC, MTE, CREST, PRO DJ, BEHRINGER etc Y tienes algo en comun usan transistores (2sc5200 o MJL21194 etc con excepcion de QSC) y el voltaje de operacion supera los 75 VOLT DC...

Lo unico diferente son las proteciones termicas que generan en algunos casos una variacion de la velocidad del "FAN" y bloqueos en la operacion cuando la temperatura supera los rangos establecidos por el fabricante del Amplificador....para un rendimiento optimo,

Si manualmente medimos la temperatura maxima de operacion de un Amplificador no llega ni al 60% en comparacion con la temp maxima soportada por el transistor... estos componentes trabajan en condiciones de voltaje superiores a los mencionados en el foro....

Un ultimo dato... de los amplificadores antes mencionados no he visto fisica y palpablemente que tengan transistores con encapsulado ( MT-200 ) que es el encapsulado del 2sc3858.. siendo uno de los mas comunes...

¿Por que los grandes fabricantes de Amplificadores no usan este tipo de transistor?
¿Por que prefieren usar el encapsulado (2-21F1A) del comun 2sc5200... o en el caso de Peavey que prefiere usar los de encapsulado (TO-3 ) como el MJ15015?....

Aclaro algo en la WEB encontramos amplificadores, con transistores 2sc3858.... en el caso mio no los he visto en vitrinas con marcas reconocidas... los que he visto son los que personas como nosotros, que nos gusta la electronica fabricamos..

PD ¿por que no poner a trabajar los 2sc5200 a mas de80 volt si el fabricante especifica que se puede trabajar por encima de esa valor?...

gracias.

​


----------



## Cdma System

CHUBBYTO dijo:


> PD ¿por que no poner a trabajar los 2sc5200 a mas de80 volt si el fabricante especifica que se puede trabajar por encima de esa valor?...
> 
> gracias.
> 
> ​




Podes ponerlo a trabajar con 90-0-90 y tenés un margen de 50v, la razón por la cual "me parece" más que nada se debe a que el mercado está inundando con componentes falsificados(no soportan el voltaje) pero si estás seguro de que los que tenés son originales puedes ponerlos con esa fuente pero ten en cuenta que disipan bastante temperatura.


----------



## alcidesruben

Hola.

seria tan amable de compartir con nosotros el circuito y el pcb completo.


Muchas gracias.








CHUBBYTO dijo:


> Comparto con ustedes el diseño del amplificador Spectrum,
> para montar en disipadores tipo "tunel"
> 
> Saludos
> 
> 
> 
> Tengo una duda , porque dicen que hay que bajarle el voltaje de operacion al amplificador cuando tienen transistores 2sc5200, si en la ficha tecnica del fabricante los rangos de trabajo son altos:
> 
> Characteristics Symbol Rating Unit
> Collector-base voltage VCBO 230 V
> Collector-emitter voltage VCEO 230 V
> Emitter-base voltage VEBO 5 V
> Collector current IC 15 A
> Base current IB 1.5 A
> Collector power dissipation PC 150 v
> (Tc = 25°C)
> Junction temperature Tj 150 °C
> Storage temperature range Tstg −55 to 150 °C
> 
> Otra cosa, hay muchos amplificadores profesionales que trabajan con este tipo de transistor y el voltaje de operacion dc es de 90-0-90 y en algunos casos 85-0-85
> 
> Aún sigo sin entender.... en mi caso tengo un amplificador "audio king" con 12 transistores 2sc5200 y 2sa1943 por canal, en configuracion complementaria y con volt de 90 -0- 90.... le he dado trabajo en exeso aprox 24 horas y la temperatura esta dentro de un rango normal al tacto....y no me ha presentado problemas....
> 
> Ahora bien.... he caminado por tiendas especializadas en audio con marcas reconocidas como QSC, MTE, CREST, PRO DJ, BEHRINGER etc Y tienes algo en comun usan transistores (2sc5200 o MJL21194 etc con excepcion de QSC) y el voltaje de operacion supera los 75 VOLT DC...
> 
> Lo unico diferente son las proteciones termicas que generan en algunos casos una variacion de la velocidad del "FAN" y bloqueos en la operacion cuando la temperatura supera los rangos establecidos por el fabricante del Amplificador....para un rendimiento optimo,
> 
> Si manualmente medimos la temperatura maxima de operacion de un Amplificador no llega ni al 60% en comparacion con la temp maxima soportada por el transistor... estos componentes trabajan en condiciones de voltaje superiores a los mencionados en el foro....
> 
> Un ultimo dato... de los amplificadores antes mencionados no he visto fisica y palpablemente que tengan transistores con encapsulado ( MT-200 ) que es el encapsulado del 2sc3858.. siendo uno de los mas comunes...
> 
> ¿Por que los grandes fabricantes de Amplificadores no usan este tipo de transistor?
> ¿Por que prefieren usar el encapsulado (2-21F1A) del comun 2sc5200... o en el caso de Peavey que prefiere usar los de encapsulado (TO-3 ) como el MJ15015?....
> 
> Aclaro algo en la WEB encontramos amplificadores, con transistores 2sc3858.... en el caso mio no los he visto en vitrinas con marcas reconocidas... los que he visto son los que personas como nosotros, que nos gusta la electronica fabricamos..
> 
> PD ¿por que no poner a trabajar los 2sc5200 a mas de80 volt si el fabricante especifica que se puede trabajar por encima de esa valor?...
> 
> gracias.
> 
> ​


----------



## John Miller

CHUBBYTO dijo:


> Comparto con ustedes el diseño del amplificador Spectrum, para montar en disipadores tipo "tunel"
> 
> Saludos
> 
> 
> 
> Tengo una duda , porque dicen que hay que bajarle el voltaje de operacion al amplificador cuando tienen transistores 2sc5200, si en la ficha tecnica del fabricante los rangos de trabajo son altos:
> 
> Characteristics Symbol Rating Unit
> Collector-base voltage VCBO 230 V
> Collector-emitter voltage VCEO 230 V
> Emitter-base voltage VEBO 5 V
> Collector current IC 15 A
> Base current IB 1.5 A
> Collector power dissipation PC 150 v
> (Tc = 25°C)
> Junction temperature Tj 150 °C
> Storage temperature range Tstg −55 to 150 °C
> 
> Otra cosa, hay muchos amplificadores profesionales que trabajan con este tipo de transistor y el voltaje de operacion dc es de 90-0-90 y en algunos casos 85-0-85
> 
> Aún sigo sin entender.... en mi caso tengo un amplificador "audio king" con 12 transistores 2sc5200 y 2sa1943 por canal, en configuracion complementaria y con volt de 90 -0- 90.... le he dado trabajo en exeso aprox 24 horas y la temperatura esta dentro de un rango normal al tacto....y no me ha presentado problemas....
> 
> Ahora bien.... he caminado por tiendas especializadas en audio con marcas reconocidas como QSC, MTE, CREST, PRO DJ, BEHRINGER etc Y tienes algo en comun usan transistores (2sc5200 o MJL21194 etc con excepcion de QSC) y el voltaje de operacion supera los 75 VOLT DC...
> 
> Lo unico diferente son las proteciones termicas que generan en algunos casos una variacion de la velocidad del "FAN" y bloqueos en la operacion cuando la temperatura supera los rangos establecidos por el fabricante del Amplificador....para un rendimiento optimo,
> 
> Si manualmente medimos la temperatura maxima de operacion de un Amplificador no llega ni al 60% en comparacion con la temp maxima soportada por el transistor... estos componentes trabajan en condiciones de voltaje superiores a los mencionados en el foro....
> 
> Un ultimo dato... de los amplificadores antes mencionados no he visto fisica y palpablemente que tengan transistores con encapsulado ( MT-200 ) que es el encapsulado del 2sc3858.. siendo uno de los mas comunes...
> 
> ¿Por que los grandes fabricantes de Amplificadores no usan este tipo de transistor?
> ¿Por que prefieren usar el encapsulado (2-21F1A) del comun 2sc5200... o en el caso de Peavey que prefiere usar los de encapsulado (TO-3 ) como el MJ15015?....
> 
> Aclaro algo en la WEB encontramos amplificadores, con transistores 2sc3858.... en el caso mio no los he visto en vitrinas con marcas reconocidas... los que he visto son los que personas como nosotros, que nos gusta la electronica fabricamos..
> 
> PD ¿por que no poner a trabajar los 2sc5200 a mas de80 volt si el fabricante especifica que se puede trabajar por encima de esa valor?...
> 
> gracias.
> 
> ​



Hola buen día tu lo has dicho para complementario van excelente. En cuasi los 2SC500 se calientan más por su encapsulado, estos no estan diseñados para amplificadores Cuasi, los 2SC3858 si porque son mas robustos, 

No es por voltaje que no soporten, es mas bien por disipación, por ello se coloca o recomiendan una fuente menor, para que trabajen mas descansados.

Recuerda que a mayor voltaje y corriente = a más potencia, esto equivale a mas calor y mayor disipación. 

Funcionan perfectamente pero a fuente menor a ±75V DC, 45V 0 45V AC = ±63V DC.

El Amp complementario los 2SC5200 y su complementario juntamente resiven el voltaje y corriente  por los colectores, en cuasi lo resiven por colector y emisor, no es lo mismo tenlo presente.

MK.


----------



## CHUBBYTO

Buenas tardes.. anexo los pdf del amplificador spectrum... 

para tener en cuenta:

La reistencia de 2.2k  aparece en la mascara de componentes como si estuviera en paralelo con una de 5w.. en realidad lo que sucede es que se puede usar cualquiera de las dos...  esto lo coloque porque ya tube la experiencia de que se me calento dicha resistencia y opte por incluirla deceramica en el diseño

lo mismo sucede con las resistencias de 150 ohm.... en esta opte por seguir la recomendacion que da CONSTRUYA SU VIDEOROCKOLA...

en los transistores 2sd718 y su complemetario....fijense que tiene unos pads a los lados en caso que se quiera usar tip 41 y tip 42....

Saludos,  espero comentarios y fotos de como le queda el proyecto, el mio lo estaré haciendo esta semana


----------



## yuccez

Ya termine de armar el ampli, solo que tiene mucha distorsión, pero Barbara, voy a comparar contra el diseño de csvr, a ver si es que cambiando algún valor de algún componente la distorsión se vaya, saludos


----------



## CHUBBYTO

Sube las imagenes del circuito para verlo
 Saludos


----------



## facu77

Buenas compañeros! soy nuevo en el foro. Compañero yuccez, el ruido se puede deber a los A1015, fijate que tensión te llega entre colector y emisor de los A1015. y que hfe tienen. Tambien verifica el he del C2229.


----------



## fabricio barcelo

Estimado Yuccez como bien dice Facu revisa los transistores A1015 y el c2229 que son en general los que producen esta falla de distorsión. también mide las bias y la señal de entrada que sea baja y limpia. 
Yo tuve problemas de distorsión pero a bajo volumen. tambien pense que eran los A1015 y el c2229 pero median bien. los reemplace por si mejoraba, pero como era de esperar la distorsión seguío. Pude solucionarla reemplazando le resistencia de retroalimentación de 100k por una de 68k y cero distorsión.  Pero se me descuadraron las bias de 0.05 y 0.04 a 0.09 y 0.02 lo mismo los transistores no calientan tanto pero no es lo ideal. En fin espero soluciones el problema.


----------



## eleccortez

ese amplificador sin control de bias manual no funciona correctamente. incluido el expandible.


----------



## fabricio barcelo

Estimado Eleccortez si el paraser no es de esos amplificadores que arrancan de una. Pero el problema en el desfasaje de bias es muy común en estos amplificadores de bias fijas por diodos. ya que esta no sera igual para todos los pares de transistores menos ahora que son casi todos truchos, ni para todo tipo de voltajes y amperajes. solo hay que darse maña para rugularla. Yo no creo que sea problema del circuito. que por cierto tiene muy lindo sonido. Ahora lo estoy usando con -75/+75 DC y 8 amperes que es mucho para 4 transistores. Y suena muy bien cero distorsión, a pesar que con la modificación que hice se descuadraron las bias los transistores calientan parejos y a un volumen hogareño apenas calienta. siempre con cooler no.
Por ahora se va a quedar así con las bias. mas adelante cuando junte ganas tratare de mejorar los valores.


----------



## wattalex

yo tambien e armado este ampli y para quitar la distorcion solo le baje la ganancia y listo desaprece la distorcion, al expandible entre mas transistores le pongas la distorcion baja hasta el punto de desapareser.


----------



## facu77

Entiendo que están hablando de la versión cuasicomplementaria, pero alguno intento hacer la versión complementaria de este amplificador? Porque he leído que tiene varios problemas y quería saber si tienen alguna recomendación al respecto
Saludos


----------



## blues light4u

Que tal amigos, excelente trabajo el de YIROSHI, puedo usar este amplificador con una fuente de +/- 35 volts ??, quisiera obtener 50w RMS @ 8 ohms, necesito modificarle algo??. Saludos muchachos.


----------



## DOSMETROS

Seguramente haya que modificar . . .

¿ Por que mejor no armás directamente un amplificador de 50 Watts ?


----------



## blues light4u

Eso hice ya. Pero me gustaría saber que es lo que tengo que modificarle a este. No sólo sería la fuente?


----------



## DOSMETROS

Todas las polarizaciones


----------



## blues light4u

Uuu, es una buena chamba, creo que voy a usar el sinclair que está por aquí, ya lo había armado, aún así, me gustaría saber como modificarlo, aunque sea difícil y por largo tiempo. Mientras tanto, puedes recomendarme alguno de 50w transistorizado que tenga un hermoso sonido limpio???, te lo agradeceré mucho. Saludos.


----------



## DOSMETROS

https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/f31/amplificador-50w-mosfet-58018/


----------



## blues light4u

Exelentísimo link. Hay tantos ahí que no se por donde empezar.


----------



## DOSMETROS

Versión                      2


----------



## sergiocd62

Que tal estimados compañeros del  foro, despues de mucho tiempo de andar buscando amplificadores de calidad.  Que no caliente de mas, que tenga buenos bajos, buenos agudos, que no distorsione a bajo volumen, que no meta tanto ruido, que no meta pop, que no tenga tanto ajuste, y sobre todo que se consigan sus piezas facilmente.
Arme este amplificador y me sorprendio su fidelidad, sus buenos bajos aun a bajo volumen y sobre todo, que quedo a la primera, asi que lo recomiendo a todos los que quieran un buen amplificador.


----------



## EL DOCTOR

la distorsion a bajo volumen se mejora si mantienen 0,8 voltios en la union de los emisores del diferencial, pruebenlo, yo asi es como lo resuelvo, y adiciono una resistencia de 10 ohmios al segundo diodo que regula las vias.


----------



## DOSMETROS

Bienvenido !

Y si mejor aportás el diagrama modificado ?

¿Cómo *subo imágenes* y archivos?


----------



## Yairman

EL DOCTOR dijo:


> la distorsion a bajo volumen se mejora si mantienen 0,8 voltios en la union de los emisores del diferencial, pruebenlo, yo asi es como lo resuelvo, y adiciono una resistencia de 10 ohmios al segundo diodo que regula las vias.



No se mucho del tema de este amplificador, lo que si se es que lo construyen bastante en las costas de Colombia.

La distorsión viene más de tener un alto Offset, al corregir el par diferencial disminuye notablemente por debajo de los 50mV, esto nos da una baja distorsion cuando este se encuentre a bajo volumen


----------



## EL DOCTOR

Buenos días compañeros les envió los cambios que yo realizo en la esta spectrum o en la pionner para disminuir la distorcion.


----------



## Fogonazo

EL DOCTOR dijo:


> Buenos días compañeros les envió los cambios que yo realizo en la esta spectrum o en la pionner para disminuir la distorcion.



A mi me parece que la distorsión proviene de una ganancia excesiva mas que de la corriente del diferencial de entrada


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg

Fogonazo dijo:


> A mi me parece que la distorsión proviene de una ganancia excesiva mas que de la corriente del diferencial de entrada


No es taaan alta si considerás la tensión de alimentación. Para llegar a recortar a la salida (en un mundo ideal) necesitás ≈740mVp (≈0.5Vrms) ya que la ganancia es 101 (40dB). Pero claro... si no se controla cuanto se le manda a esa entrada, la salida puede recortar a lo tonto. Si la distorsión es de otra cosa que no sea recorte, entonces el problema puede estar en otro lado...


----------



## el prinsipe

esta  targeta  tiene  ese problema , y  encuanto  a potencia  tampoco me  convencen  yo  tenia el  stk  4050 sonando  y  le  da  una  pela , después  lo  desconecte y  puse  la  tarjeta  espetrun  y  no  le  llegaba   ni  alos pies,  con el  stk  me  calentó el  imán  del  bajo y  con esta  targe  se  mantenía frió,  lo cual  me  iso pensar  que  es de  menos potencia, la  targeta  de la espetrun le  sugiero que  discutamos en  cuanto  ala  potencia  de  la  tarjeta


----------



## Fogonazo

Dr. Zoidberg dijo:


> No es taaan alta si considerás la tensión de alimentación. Para llegar a recortar a la salida (en un mundo ideal) necesitás ≈740mVp (≈0.5Vrms) ya que la ganancia es 101 (40dB). Pero claro... si no se controla cuanto se le manda a esa entrada, la salida puede recortar a lo tonto. Si la distorsión es de otra cosa que no sea recorte, entonces el problema puede estar en otro lado...



Para mi gusto 40db en una etapa de potencia me parece excesiva.

Al margen de esto, podrían publicar mas datos sobre *"La Distorsión"* ya que podría provenir de varias fuentes.

Una simulación _*"No vendría mal"*_


----------



## el prinsipe

señor fogonazo  no  creo  que sea  mucha  ganacia cono usted  dice,   porque  el  problema  esta  a  vajo  volumen  mas  bien  pareciera  que  el  transistor se apaga  a  vajo  volumen , porque   no  esta  siendo  suficientemente  excitado con  la  señal  de  entrada, digo  esto porque  a  medida  que  le  subes el  volumen  desaparese  la distorcion, la distorciom   es  a  muy  bajo  volumen, pareciera que  fuera una  de la resistencia de  retroalimentacion  de los  operacionales, que esta  muy alta y hubiera que  bajarla, me  refiero ala resistencia  de 100 k que  va  con la vase  de  los transistores de entrada de audio la del febak  y la de entrada o sino tan bien  puede  ser  lo que  dice  doctor porque  yo  tengo  entendido que  un transistor tiene  que  tener mínimo  en  su  base 0.7 voltio para  que  se  pueda  activar y  parese  que  este  a  vajo  volumen no se activa   algo asi   es  lo que  pasa  no  estoy  muy  seguro


----------



## DOSMETROS

*Prinsipe *

¿ Sabés lo que es una coma ? ¿ O un punto y aparte ? 

Usalos o serás moderado nuevamente

Saludos.


----------



## el prinsipe

señor  dos metro le  pido que  me  ayude a  corregir ya  que   soy  muy  malo en ortografia ya que  me  siento acosado  por el  señor  fogonazo


----------



## DOSMETROS

No no , Fogonazo hace cumplir las Normas que usted está incumpliendo , ésto es un Foro Técnico y se debe escribir bien.

Antes de enviar lo que escriba , reléalo y coloque las comas dónde corresponde , si es posible separe textos con punto aparte.

Instálese un corrector ortográfico gratuito.


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg

Si el problema es a bajo volumen la causa mas probable es una muy baja corriente de polarización estática (esa que le dicen bias), que precisamente "apaga" los transistores de salida en lugar de mantenerlos al límite de la conducción. Eso se llama "distorsión por cruce" y es signo inequívoco de que quien ajustó el punto de reposo del amplificador, lo hizo muuuuy mal, o bien, que hay un serio problema de diseño.



A mi juicio hay que cambiar el par de diodos 1N4007 por tres diodos o un multiplicador VBE. El transistor de salida "superior" es un darlington pero el "inferior" es un Sziklay, así que está faltando una VBE para compensar...

PD: Las resistencias de realimentación no tienen NADA que ver con este tema...


----------



## diegomj1973

Esa salida está operando claramente en clase B y los síntomas comentados son propios de ese modo de funcionamiento.

Saludos


----------



## EL DOCTOR

Hola compañeros, les comento que en mi practica ensamblo esta etapa ya hace más de 10 años y ese problema ya lo visto antes, era un dolor de cabeza, busque y busque, cambie transistores, diodos y seguía el problema, en ocasiones armaba una nueva, pero que pasaya me estaba volviendo loco. Luego de analizar los voltajes de otras etapas que tenía montadas la única diferencia era el voltaje en los emisores del par diferencial, que lo  encontraba en 0,8 voltios y en la del problema 0,7 o menos, entonces lo que hice fue cambiar la resistencia de 15k por una de 12k y guala… problema resuelto. No me crean nada de lo que digo, el que tenga esta etapa montada que revise esto, que haga el cambio y se convencerá solo….
 Saludos EL DOCTOR


----------



## diegomj1973

EL DOCTOR dijo:


> Hola compañeros, les comento que en mi practica ensamblo esta etapa ya hace más de 10 años y ese problema ya lo visto antes, era un dolor de cabeza, busque y busque, cambie transistores, diodos y seguía el problema, en ocasiones armaba una nueva, pero que pasaya me estaba volviendo loco. Luego de analizar los voltajes de otras etapas que tenía montadas la única diferencia era el voltaje en los emisores del par diferencial, que lo  encontraba en 0,8 voltios y en la del problema 0,7 o menos, entonces lo que hice fue cambiar la resistencia de 15k por una de 12k y guala… problema resuelto. No me crean nada de lo que digo, el que tenga esta etapa montada que revise esto, que haga el cambio y se convencerá solo….
> Saludos EL DOCTOR



Haciendo burdos tanteos de cálculo, con ese cambio de valor en esa resistencia de 15 K a 12 K (que es de solo un 20 % de modificación), la corriente que atraviesa los dos diodos 1N4007 dispuestos en serie varía de unos originales 1,72 mA aprox. a los 3,775 mA aprox.

Por más que la variación de corriente por esos diodos es importante (algo más del 119 %), no sé si aún sea suficiente como para producir que los transistores de salida conduzcan mínimamente en el cruce por cero de la señal. De todos modos, si bien ese pequeño cambio ayuda, considero que eso solo es insuficiente para que el circuito deba funcionar como corresponde.

Lo más recomendable sería apoyarse en una simulación (o, mejor aún, en mediciones reales) y analizar cómo responde ante esa alteración citada.

Saludos


----------



## el prinsipe

oigan  compañeros les  cuento que  el  señor  juan varga  hiso  la  simulación,  este video  de la simulacion    esta  en  youtuve , yo  lo  tengo pero  nose  como  subir el  vídeo , el  quito   unos  de  los  diodos del  vias  y  lo remplazo por  una  resistencia   variable   y ajusto  la  vias ,en  la  simulación   hay  una  muy  baja  corriente  del  vias  probablemente  esto  es  lo  que pasa  tan bien quito  las  resistencia  de 100 homio y  las  puso  de  10 homio   tabien  remplazo la  resistencia  del  feebak  y la  de  entrada de retroalimentacion por  47 k y en  la  simulación  queda  funcionando  bien


----------



## eleccortez

lo dije como 500 veces ese ampliable nesecita tener bias ajustable . si no siempre van a tener ese problema


----------



## EL DOCTOR

Bueno compañeros hoy me puse en la tarea de la simulación en proteus colocando una resistencia de 1,2k en los diodos que regulan el bias  y esta es la imagen, si se puede regular el bias con una resistencia variable!!


----------



## diegomj1973

EL DOCTOR dijo:


> Bueno compañeros hoy me puse en la tarea de la simulación en proteus colocando una resistencia de 1,2k en los diodos que regulan el bias  y esta es la imagen, si se puede regular el bias con una resistencia variable!!



Esa simulación está realizada sobre un esquema que no es como el que abre este thread. Ya se sabe que ese método se suele utilizar (aunque con menos ventajas que otros métodos, como un multiplicador de Vbe). ¿Porqué no simularlo directamente sobre el esquema correspondiente, como para poder implementarlo y probarlo en la práctica?

Saludos


----------



## julioaribi

Saludos. Hace algún tiempo hice una simulación en multisim y note un efecto en la onda de salida
de este amplificador. Leyendo el comentario del Dr. Zoidberg de agregar un diodo mas en serie con los 1n4007, lo he hecho en la simulación y la distorsión desaparece. También había hecho la parte del driver en el programa que uso para hacer pcb pero aun no lo he hecho en físico debido en parte precisamente a esa incertidumbre, aunque se que otros lo han hecho y les ha funcionado. He retocado el diseño de el pcb en el software para agregar un diodo mas. Ahora dejo la simulación en un .rar para que los que tengan multisim puedan correrlo ha ver si pasa lo mismo que a mi o es solo en mi maquina: Puse un suiche para simular la presencia o no del diodo extra.


----------



## el prinsipe

compañero  tengo  una   duda   que  me esta  volviendo  loco yo  simule  este amplificador  con  el programa   multisin  12 hise  los  ajuste  correspondiente y  logre  ponerlo  a  funcionar   pero  después  volví  a  armar  otra ves  el  mismo  diagrama  en  el  simulador , y  no  me  simula  igual , dava  un  resultado  diferente    tengo el  mismo  diagrama  guardo en el  simulador  con  diferente  nombre  , pero  lo  que  no  entiendo  es  porque  en  uno  me  sale  la  simulación y  porque  en  el  otro  no  me  sale  igual  si  lo dos  diagramas  son  los  mismo  la  única diferencia   es  el  nombre  que esta  con  diferentes  nombre,  los  revise  los  dos  y están  iguales  alguien  pudiera  explica  que es lo que  pasa  este  simulado  multisin  12  como  que  medio  loco


----------



## snipero

Y en fin que ajustes hay que hacerle a este amplificador? Tengo los componentes y quiero construirlo


----------



## julioaribi

Saludos, yo hice el pcb del driver con 3 diodos 1n4007 en serie sugeridos por Dr. Zoidberg y funciono  bien a pesar de estar usando en la parte de potencia transistores de mala calidad en package TO3. El prinsipe, te digo que a mi me ha pasado lo mismo inclusive con copias de la misma simulacion pero con nombres diferentes y por mas que busque errores en el diagrama no consegui nada. Asi que termine por pensar que algo pasa con el multisim alli. Pero quizas alguien mas en el foro sepa explicar porque sucede eso y asi nos saque de esa duda.


----------



## fabricio barcelo

Estimados, les cuento que ya con un poco de tiempo me puse a corregir el tema de regulación de bias del spectrum. Observando otros diseños vi que esta regulación por diodos la hacen con tres diodos en serie y no con dos como en el spectrum. Asi que agregue uno mas, y ya que estábamos fabrique una pequeña plaqueta para colocarlos y asociarlos térmicamente al disipador. 
También coloque un preset de 1k en el lugar donde estaban los diodos ya que sobraba ese espacio aproveche a colocar el preset y mejorar aun mas la regulación de bias.
Les cuento que hasta ahora el amplificador funciona perfecto tiene mucha potencia y es muy estable.
Lo estare probando y exigiendo así por unos dias. si todo funciona les comento y subo fotos de la modificación.


----------



## guarod

*S*aludos mi gente.

*A*qui les traigo el *S*pectrum modificado con ajustesde bias, a 45 mv. estable y probado al 100%,

*E*spero que lo disfruten, tambien esta la simulacion en *M*ultisim


----------



## essempro

que tal buena noche me surgió una duda respecto a este amplificador "espectrum" y el RAM 2.8  que publicaron en otro tema

Ver el archivo adjunto 115122

la duda que tengo sobre ¿cual responde mejor en frecuencias bajas, cual es el mejor, incluso si hay algún otro aquí en el foro que responda mejor frecuencias bajas?
no es que no sean buenos pues el RAM 2.8 tiene buena fidelidad, pero estoy pensando en hacer un amplificador para bajos.

gracias por sus respuestas...
saludos.


----------



## Fogonazo

hember dijo:


> Hola. Me gustaria saber, si funciona esta targeta driver....


@CHUBBYTO quién publicó ese diseño de PCB NO lo aclara.


> Tambien donde medir las bias, y cuanto tiene que medir.


Ese *tema* ya se ha tratado en el Foro


> Ademas veo que los capacitores 100pf estan conectado en serie con las bases de los tip41 eso es correcto..


Sip, existen errores

Ver el archivo adjunto 75644​


----------



## hember

Gracias fogonazo por tu pronta respuesta... Lo unico que le puedo dicer que lo armare vere que sucede, ami punto de vista la bias se tendan que medir en catodo y en anodo de los diodos 1N4004, me imagino que el voltaje aproximado sera 0.7V si no me equivoco.... Muchas Gracias por su respuesta!!!


----------



## Fogonazo

hember dijo:


> Gracias fogonazo por tu pronta respuesta... Lo unico que le puedo dicer que lo armare vere que sucede,


Con suerte solo NO funcionará
Sin suerte quemarás algo 


> ami punto de vista la bias se tendan que medir en catodo y en anodo de los diodos 1N4004, me imagino que el voltaje aproximado sera 0.7V si no me equivoco.... Muchas Gracias por su respuesta!!!


¿ Leíste el tema que te indiqué ?


Fogonazo dijo:


> . . . . Ese *tema* ya se ha tratado en el Foro


----------



## hember

si leí el tema que me indico!! gracias


----------



## Futuro

guarod dijo:


> *S*aludos mi gente.
> 
> *A*qui les traigo el *S*pectrum modificado con ajustesde bias, a 45 mv. estable y probado al 100%,
> 
> *E*spero que lo disfruten, tambien esta la simulacion en *M*ultisim


Buen dia amigo¿tienes el pdf del Spectrum modificado con los tres diodos? me interesa de verdad ya que lo he armado y he tenido el problema de la distorsión a bajo volumen.


----------



## clpkl

Usando la simulación Doctor, cambié algunos componentes para que sea igual al esquema cuasicomplementario de 500w. Cambié las resistencias R25 a 33k y R20 a 68k para reducir la distorsión. Pero mi pregunta es sobre el diodo zener, que en el esquema original es de hasta 15v, pero la distorsión es de alrededor del 1% con este diodo, cambié a un zener 1N4755A de 45v y la distorsión bajó al 0.025%. Prefiero más calidad, no necesito energía, ¿tendrá algún problema si deja este diodo zener de 45v?
Soy principiante y practico la electrónica como hobby. Gracias de antemano.


----------



## moonwalker

clpkl dijo:


> Usando la simulación Doctor, cambié algunos componentes para que sea igual al esquema cuasicomplementario de 500w. Cambié las resistencias R25 a 33k y R20 a 68k para reducir la distorsión. Pero mi pregunta es sobre el diodo zener, que en el esquema original es de hasta 15v, pero la distorsión es de alrededor del 1% con este diodo, cambié a un zener 1N4755A de 45v y la distorsión bajó al 0.025%. Prefiero más calidad, no necesito energía, ¿tendrá algún problema si deja este diodo zener de 45v?
> Soy principiante y practico la electrónica como hobby. Gracias de antemano.


Hola colega.. Según la simulación la distorsión bajó pero al variar la polarización del voltaje en el par diferencial tras cambiar el diodo Zener, debes comprobar la tensión offset en la salida del amplificador porque ésta podría variar y elevarse o decrementarse a valores no tan adecuados.


----------



## clpkl

moonwalker dijo:


> Hola colega.. Según la simulación la distorsión bajó pero al variar la polarización del voltaje en el par diferencial tras cambiar el diodo Zener, debes comprobar la tensión offset en la salida del amplificador porque ésta podría variar y elevarse o decrementarse a valores no tan adecuados.



Moonwalker gracias por responder 

En la simulación fue de alrededor de 400 mV (intercambio de zener, simulación 1). Por lo que investigé, hasta 600mV sería ideal si no me equivoco.

La otra forma que probé en la simulación (intercambio das resistencias, simulación 2), siguiendo orientações del PDF del amplificador, fue aumentar a 5k (antes de 1.8k) los valores de las resistencias de polarización de los transistores Q8 y Q9 (2sa1015), por lo que no hubo necesidad de cambiar el diodo zener, la potencia era de alrededor de 230w y la distorsión alrededor del 0.07%. 

¿Puedo confiar en ambas modificaciones (intercambio de zener o intercambio das resistencias)?

Gracias de antemano


----------



## Fogonazo

¿ Con que programa se abre el archivo de simulación que subiste ?, NO es un archivo Multisim.

*Edit:*

Esta simulación estaba en mi PC, *NO *recuerdo si responde al circuito original al 100% o fue re-interpretada a mi gusto


----------



## moonwalker

clpkl dijo:


> 600mV


Hola Colega.. 600mV en la salida del Amplificador es un valor de tensión muy elevado como voltaje Offset. En mi opinión hasta 50mV es aceptable. Ahora, este amplificador Spectrum el cual también es el mismo que llaman por acá "Pioneer" (no sé porque le llama así) y necesita varios cambios para que trabaje óptimamente. Teniéndolo como en el diagrama tal cual, optaría por bajar más los valores de resistencia en los ccolectores del 2SA1015 por ejemplo en 2.2K y colocar un Zener de 24V como regulador para la polarización de tensión del par diferencial. Prueba de esta manera y comentar resultados.

Para mayores cambios en este amplificador, eliminaría ese regulador serie de tensión que polariza al par diferencial y lo reemplazaría por una fuente de corriente además también de reemplazar esos diodos en serie y colocaría un multiplicador Vbe para mejor estabilidad en la corriente de reposo. Saludos ClpKl


----------



## clpkl

[QUOTE = "moonwalker, post: 1279478, membro: 63772"] Olá colega .. 600mV na saída do amplificador é um valor de voltagem muito alta como voltagem de deslocamento. Na minha opinião, até 50mV é aceitável. Agora, este amplificador Spectrum, que também é o mesmo chamado aqui "Pioneer" (não sei por que ele o chama assim) e precisa de várias alterações para funcionar da melhor maneira possível. Tendo-o como no diagrama, eu escolheria abaixar os valores de resistência nos coletores do 2SA1015, por exemplo, em 2.2K e colocar um Zener de 24V como regulador da polarização do torque diferencial. Tente dessa maneira e comente os resultados.

Para grandes mudanças neste amplificador, eliminaria o regulador de tensão em série que polariza o torque diferencial e o substitui por uma fonte de corrente, além de substituir esses diodos em série e colocaria um multiplicador Vbe para melhor estabilidade na corrente inativa. Atenciosamente ClpKl [/ QUOTE]

Com essas modificações, a tensão de compensação ficou em torno de 214 mV. Com zener de 15v e resistores de 5k, a tensão de compensação era de 130mV, ainda longe do esperado. Eu envio o arquivo de simulação no último modo.
[QUOTE = "Fogonazo, post: 1279465, membro: 4705"] Com qual programa o arquivo de simulação que você carregou é aberto? NÃO é um arquivo Multisim.

*Editar:*

Esta simulação estava no meu PC, *não * me lembro se ela responde 100% ao circuito original ou foi reinterpretada ao meu gosto [/ QUOTE]

Obrigado Fogonazo Enviei a simulação, eu estava errado antes com o arquivo. Mas a tensão de compensação ainda é alta.


moonwalker dijo:


> Hola Colega.. 600mV en la salida del Amplificador es un valor de tensión muy elevado como voltaje Offset. En mi opinión hasta 50mV es aceptable. Ahora, este amplificador Spectrum el cual también es el mismo que llaman por acá "Pioneer" (no sé porque le llama así) y necesita varios cambios para que trabaje óptimamente. Teniéndolo como en el diagrama tal cual, optaría por bajar más los valores de resistencia en los ccolectores del 2SA1015 por ejemplo en 2.2K y colocar un Zener de 24V como regulador para la polarización de tensión del par diferencial. Prueba de esta manera y comentar resultados.
> 
> Para mayores cambios en este amplificador, eliminaría ese regulador serie de tensión que polariza al par diferencial y lo reemplazaría por una fuente de corriente además también de reemplazar esos diodos en serie y colocaría un multiplicador Vbe para mejor estabilidad en la corriente de reposo. Saludos ClpKl



Con estas modificaciones, el voltaje de compensación era de aproximadamente 214 mV. Con un zener de 15v y resistencias de 5k, el voltaje de compensación era de 130mV, todavía alto. Envío la simulación del último modo.


----------



## moonwalker

clpkl dijo:


> Con estas modificaciones, el voltaje de compensación era de aproximadamente 214 mV. Con un zener de 15v y resistencias de 5k, el voltaje de compensación era de 130mV, todavía alto. Envío la simulación del último modo


Hola colega. Trata de cambiar la R de 15K que polariza los emisores del par diferencial por una de 33K y observa los resultados. Comentar
Esto es manteniendo las R de 2.2K para los colectores de los transistores 1015 y el diodo Zener de 24V.


----------



## clpkl

moonwalker dijo:


> Hola colega. Trata de cambiar la R de 15K que polariza los emisores del par diferencial por una de 33K y observa los resultados. Comentar
> Esto es manteniendo las R de 2.2K para los colectores de los transistores 1015 y el diodo Zener de 24V.



Se situó en 3.600 uV. Para confirmar, ¿El voltaje de polarización de este amplificador es de 20 mV?


----------



## moonwalker

clpkl dijo:


> Se situó en 3.600 uV. Para confirmar, ¿El voltaje de polarización de este amplificador es de 20 mV?


Si dijiste que la tensión offset es de 20mV en la salida del amplificador, está bien. Una vez estuve reparando un amplificador casero en la que se encontraba ese Amplificador Spectrum tal cual como se encuentra en el diagrama de rockola y el offset se encontraba en 120mV. Particularmente al parecer lo hacen funcionar así.


----------



## clpkl

Por favor, veja estas medidas.


----------



## moonwalker

Hola colega..la tensión Offset está bien pero haciendo un cálculo en el Bias, la corriente de reposo estaría en 20mV / 0.33R = 60mA lo que sería muy alto. Trata de conseguir una caída de tensión de 10mV para que dé como resultado la mitad que sería unos 30mA. Así estaríamos en un márgen más seguro. Saludos


----------



## clpkl

Hola a todos bien, hice algunos ajustes, mira ahora estas medidas. Reemplacé el diodo zener de 12v con uno de 15v. Gracias


----------



## moonwalker

clpkl dijo:


> Hola a todos bien, hice algunos ajustes, mira ahora estas medidas. Reemplacé el diodo zener de 12v con uno de 15v. Gracias


Los ajustes de Bias y tensión Offset excelente!. No estaría demás para mejoras futuras, realizar los par de cambios que te dije para que el amplificador sea mucho mejor. Aquí comercializan ese circuito bajo el nombre de "Pioneer" que reitero, no ser porque le llaman así. El amplfy es funcional si bien no abarca todo el ancho de banda por tanto se sugieren varios cambios. Felicidades ClpKl... ¿Cuándo lo construyes y lo pruebas?


----------



## clpkl

moonwalker dijo:


> Los ajustes de Bias y tensión Offset excelente!. No estaría demás para mejoras futuras, realizar los par de cambios que te dije para que el amplificador sea mucho mejor. Aquí comercializan ese circuito bajo el nombre de "Pioneer" que reitero, no ser porque le llaman así. El amplfy es funcional si bien no abarca todo el ancho de banda por tanto se sugieren varios cambios. Felicidades ClpKl... ¿Cuándo lo construyes y lo pruebas?


Hola Moonwalker, tengo la intención de montar pronto. Tengo una pregunta: debido a que este amplificador necesita muchos ajustes, ¿eso es 400w 2.0 de ampletos mejor que este?


----------



## moonwalker

Hola ClpKl ¿cómo estás? No sé en el momento cuál es ese modelo de rockola que tú dices pero voy a investigar. Pero como te dije anteriormente, si bien este Amplificador carece de varias cosas de igual manera es funcional. Solo es ir haciendo especie de una evolución respecto a las mejoras que pueden hacerseles.


----------



## Fogonazo

clpkl dijo:


> [QUOTE = "moonwalker, post: 1279478, membro: 63772"] . . . . Obrigado Fogonazo Enviei a simulação, eu estava errado antes com o arquivo. Mas a tensão de compensação ainda é alta. . . . .


¿ Miraste bien la simulación ? 
Luego de que se estabiliza transcurridos unos 2 segundos, la corriente de biass queda en 26 mA y la tensión de offset en 1,6mV


----------



## clpkl

Fogonazo dijo:


> ¿ Miraste bien la simulación ?
> Luego de que se estabiliza transcurridos unos 2 segundos, la corriente de biass queda en 26 mA y la tensión de offset en 1,6mV


Gracias por la respuesta Fogonazo, hice algunos ajustes a la simulación, a continuación sigue la simulación actual adjunta para ver cómo es. Después de varios intentos, fue todo lo que pude. A lo largo también hay una simulación de amplificador 400w 2.0 de ampletos. Ya tengo los PCB listos (500w y 400w). Bias +- 10 mv e Offset +- 5mv.  Gracias de antemano.


moonwalker dijo:


> Hola ClpKl ¿cómo estás? No sé en el momento cuál es ese modelo de rockola que tú dices pero voy a investigar. Pero como te dije anteriormente, si bien este Amplificador carece de varias cosas de igual manera es funcional. Solo es ir haciendo especie de una evolución respecto a las mejoras que pueden hacerseles.


Hola moonwalker, adjunto la simulación final del cuasi amplificador estéreo de 500w, junto con una simulación del amplificador 400w 2.0. Como mencioné anteriormente, fue lo máximo que pude. Gracias por la ayuda


Ambos amplificadores con:

Polarización = + - 10 mv
Descanso = + - 5mv
¿Cuál es la sensibilidad ideal para analizar el THD? Veo que muchos usan 500mV a 1k, algunos 1vP a 1k. ¿Cuál puedo usar? El teléfono celular, el reproductor de cd y la PC tienen una sensibilidad de salida diferente, por lo que la sensibilidad a usar en el generador de funciones sería la más adecuada para todos los equipos en general?


----------



## clpkl

moonwalker dijo:


> Hola colega. Trata de cambiar la R de 15K que polariza los emisores del par diferencial por una de 33K y observa los resultados. Comentar
> Esto es manteniendo las R de 2.2K para los colectores de los transistores 1015 y el diodo Zener de 24V.



Hola moonwalker, bien, hice los ajustes que me recomendó (reemplazando la resistencia que polariza los emisores de par diferencial con uno de 33k), realicé la simulación en 15k 450 mVp con onda sinusoidal y cuadrada, pero las ondas se deformaron, pero bies y offset ok .

Reemplacé la resistencia que polariza los emisores de par diferencial con uno de 2.2k, lo mismo que hice con 15k 450mVp, así que me di cuenta de que la distorsión y las ondas cuadradas eran más aceptables, pero el voltaje OffSet era 61mVp. 

Tengo algunas preguntas:
Con el osciloscopio, ¿es importante ajustar la onda cuadrada a frecuencias altas como 10k o 15k?
¿La onda cuadrada es importante en las simulaciones o debería prestar atención solo a las ondas sinusoidales?

Envío imágenes de simulación. Perdón por muchas preguntas, pero quiero ajustar este amplificador para montar porque ya tengo el PCB listo. Gracias de antemano por su ayuda. 

 Nota: Si ejecuta el simulador con 1k 450mVp, ambas ondas son aceptables.


----------



## moonwalker

clpkl dijo:


> Hola moonwalker, bien, hice los ajustes que me recomendó (reemplazando la resistencia que polariza los emisores de par diferencial con uno de 33k), realicé la simulación en 15k 450 mVp con onda sinusoidal y cuadrada, pero las ondas se deformaron, pero bies y offset ok .
> 
> Reemplacé la resistencia que polariza los emisores de par diferencial con uno de 2.2k, lo mismo que hice con 15k 450mVp, así que me di cuenta de que la distorsión y las ondas cuadradas eran más aceptables, pero el voltaje OffSet era 61mVp.
> 
> Tengo algunas preguntas:
> Con el osciloscopio, ¿es importante ajustar la onda cuadrada a frecuencias altas como 10k o 15k?
> ¿La onda cuadrada es importante en las simulaciones o debería prestar atención solo a las ondas sinusoidales?
> 
> Envío imágenes de simulación. Perdón por muchas preguntas, pero quiero ajustar este amplificador para montar porque ya tengo el PCB listo. Gracias de antemano por su ayuda.
> 
> Nota: Si ejecuta el simulador con 1k 450mVp, ambas ondas son aceptables.


Hola ClpKl.. Esperemos la respuesta de Fogo u otro colega del foro para que responda a las interrogantes que tienes acerca de las simulaciones. No soy del que use simuladores frecuentemente para verificar circuitos de audio. No está demás decir que tú has hecho una gran investigación respecto a este amplificador el cual es muy comercial por aquí. Esto servirá para tener algo teórico acerca de este circuito para hacerles verdaderas mejoras y sustentar un estudio profundo del mismo. Muchos colegas por aquí usan ese amplificador porque sostienen que les da buena respuesta en bajos sin embargo yo nunca lo he construido pero sí he reparado amplificadores caseros conteniendo ese circuito.


----------



## julioaribi

Saludos amigos, en los diagramas de las diferentes versiones de este amplificador spectrum, veo que se alimenta con 75 v simetricos. Yo tengo una fuente la cual arroja 84,4v simetricos y mi pregunta es: ¿Sera demasiado voltaje para un etapa con solo un par de transistores de potencia?. La tengo conectada a un equipo sony robocob pero he bajado el voltaje AC a fuerza de resistencias para hacer pruebas. . Gracias por sus respuestas.


----------



## Fogonazo

julioaribi dijo:


> Saludos amigos, en los diagramas de las diferentes versiones de este amplificador spectrum, veo que se alimenta con 75 v simetricos. Yo tengo una fuente la cual arroja 84,4v simetricos y mi pregunta es: _*¿Sera demasiado voltaje para un etapa con solo un par de transistores de potencia?*_. La tengo conectada a un equipo sony robocob pero he bajado el voltaje AC a fuerza de resistencias para hacer pruebas. . Gracias por sus respuestas.


*Si*

Ajustar la tensión con resistencias cuando tu carga es variable (Amplificador) es una pésima idea, ya que el efecto de las resistencias también será variable


----------



## clpkl

Hola a todos, en la simulación, con una resistencia de 4.3k en la unión del par diferencial, el voltaje era de 1.07v, la distorsión a 20khz era baja, según la simulación adjunta. Con una resistencia de 6.3k, el voltaje era de alrededor de 850mv. Hay un problema si el amplificador funciona con voltajes mayores a 0.7v en la unión del par diferencial. Sé que para muchos mi pregunta es simple, gracias de antemano por las respuestas.


----------



## Fusatronica

Hola a todos como estáis? Después de un tiempo sin entrar al foro estoy de vuelta, deseándoles a todos un Feliz Año Nuevo 2020 lleno de aportes y colaboraciones, para quienes aun tengan problemas en dominar esta "BCM" Bestia Cuasicomplementaria Monofónica de 500W, por aquí les dejo el diagrama y simulación en Multisim Versión 14.

THD: 0.09% de 500W Bias Variable.


----------



## moonwalker

Fusatronica dijo:


> Hola a todos como estáis? Después de un tiempo sin entrar al foro estoy de vuelta, deseándoles a todos un Feliz Año Nuevo 2020 lleno de aportes y colaboraciones, para quienes aun tengan problemas en dominar esta "BCM" Bestia Cuasicomplementaria Monofónica de 500W, por aquí les dejo el diagrama y simulación en Multisim Versión 14.
> 
> THD: 0.09% de 500W Bias Variable.


Bienvenido nuevamente al foro Fusa.. es el segundo amplificador proyectado para este año y del que ya había hablado en el hilo de Fogo en el tema de los amplificadores asiáticos. La versión que subiré tiene algunos cambios importantes, esperando pronto desocuparme y realizar el proyecto. Este spectrum es el mismo comercializado por aquí que llaman Pioneer, pueden comparar ambos circuitos en sus diagramas y son muy similares salvó algunas diferencias.


----------



## blanko001

Fusatronica dijo:


> Hola a todos como estáis? Después de un tiempo sin entrar al foro estoy de vuelta, deseándoles a todos un Feliz Año Nuevo 2020 lleno de aportes y colaboraciones, para quienes aun tengan problemas en dominar esta "BCM" Bestia Cuasicomplementaria Monofónica de 500W, por aquí les dejo el diagrama y simulación en Multisim Versión 14.
> 
> THD: 0.09% de 500W Bias Variable.


Fola amigo, un fuerte abrazo y un feliz año nuevo, miles de bendiciones.
Con respecto al amplificador, jamás lo he realizado y me gustaría probarlo en un més apróximadamente; se ve muy bueno. Es muy probable que solo utilice 2 pares de transistores de salida para unos 220W/4 Ohm. A mi modo de ver, además de los transistores excitadores, los transistores Q21 y Q29 también deberían ir en el disipador, inclusive el diodo D2. No se si sea correcta mi apreciación, pero estaría muy bueno saberlo antes de diseñar una PCB 

También me gustaría saber si tiene "pop" al encender o apagar. Muchas gracias


----------



## Fusatronica

moonwalker dijo:


> Bienvenido nuevamente al foro Fusa.. es el segundo amplificador proyectado para este año y del que ya había hablado en el hilo de Fogo en el tema de los amplificadores asiáticos. La versión que subiré tiene algunos cambios importantes, esperando pronto desocuparme y realizar el proyecto. Este spectrum es el mismo comercializado por aquí que llaman Pioneer, pueden comparar ambos circuitos en sus diagramas y son muy similares salvó algunas diferencias.



Muchas gracias @moonwalker, si creo saber cual es ese amplificador debe ser de la serie PA estos amplificadores nacieron en Tailandia, alguien en los inicios del amplificador lo clono y lo denomino Pionner, por lo que estos amplificadores tienen un diseño muy particular.


blanko001 dijo:


> Fola amigo, un fuerte abrazo y un feliz año nuevo, miles de bendiciones.
> Con respecto al amplificador, jamás lo he realizado y me gustaría probarlo en un més apróximadamente; se ve muy bueno. Es muy probable que solo utilice 2 pares de transistores de salida para unos 220W/4 Ohm. A mi modo de ver, además de los transistores excitadores, los transistores Q21 y Q29 también deberían ir en el disipador, inclusive el diodo D2. No se si sea correcta mi apreciación, pero estaría muy bueno saberlo antes de diseñar una PCB
> 
> También me gustaría saber si tiene "pop" al encender o apagar. Muchas gracias




Hola amigo @blanko001 igualmente un Feliz año nuevo 2020 y muchas bendiciones para usted y su familia!
En efecto estos deben llevar sus respectivos disipadores, pero para esa potencia que va a acoplar no habrá lio, pero si lo va usar en un periodo muy extenso si es muy recomendable lo que menciona.

Si este tipo de Amp debe usarse tanto la Red Zobel como el protector de parlantes, si va a realizarlo le recomendaría que incluya el protector y la Red Zobel en la misma placa así mitigara mas gastos.

No soy muy partidario de usar Cuasicomplementarios pero este Amp responde muy bien a bajas frecuencias así que es ideal para un SubWoofer.


----------



## clpkl

Hola, me gustaría la opinión de colegas. Cambié algunos componentes como zener 24V y resistencia del par diferencial a 7.5k, eliminé un diodo y agregué un trimpot para regular el Bias. En la simulación, el THD, en 10K, cayó a +/- 0.04. Todavía se puede mejorar o no se recomiendan estos cambios. La simulación adjunta sigue. Gracias de antemano.


----------



## clpkl

Me gustaria opiniones. Agregué un paso de regulación de polarización con BD139, ¿es una buena idea o una mala idea? Espero opiniones, estoy estudiando el circuito para incluir una etapa de regulación de polarización.


----------



## Fogonazo

clpkl dijo:


> Me gustaria opiniones. Agregué un paso de regulación de polarización con BD139, ¿es una buena idea o una mala idea? Espero opiniones, estoy estudiando el circuito para incluir una etapa de regulación de polarización.



*Reglas generales de uso del foro*

*18)* Cuando publiques algún esquema o simulación, trata de que quede *"Prolijo"* no es justo que uno tenga que *"Torturarse"* los ojos para seguir un esquema ajeno.


----------



## clpkl

Hola Fogonazo, tienes razón, lo mejoraré y lo volveré a publicar.


----------



## clpkl

Creo que la lectura ahora es más accesible para analizar la etapa de polarización. Gracias
El voltaje base / emisor es de 410 mv durante la polarización.


----------



## Fogonazo

clpkl dijo:


> Creo que la lectura ahora es más accesible para analizar la etapa de polarización. Gracias
> *El voltaje base / emisor es de 410 mv durante la polarización.*


Ese dato es irrelevante, para conocer exactamente que pasa con el transistor, hay que medir su corriente de de emisor


----------



## clpkl

La simulación da en torno de 32 mA


----------

